# Königsmörder abgesprochen



## schneemaus (14. November 2010)

Heidiho,

ich wollte einfach mal wissen, ob's noch jemandem so ging und was demjenigen so beim Kundendienst von Blizzard passiert ist.

Die Raidgruppe von meinem Vater hat gestern nach 4 ID-Wochen für den LK endlich erfolgreich Arthas gelegt. Allerdings haben nicht alle mehr zum Zeitpunkt der "magischen" 10%-Marke gelebt. Auch mein Vater ist während dem Kampf gestorben und hat seinen Geist freigelassen, dank Krüppelsgreif, und wollte sich, wie bei allen Trys davor, als Geist vor's Tor setzen, um beim Falle des Wipes so schnell wie möglich reinzukommen und zu rezzen, damit durch die ewig lahmen Greifen nicht so viel Zeit verloren geht. Natürlich ausgerechnet beim letzten und logischerweise erfolgreichen Try wird er nicht auf den Krüppelsgreif gesetzt, sondern sofort am Friedhof wiederbelebt. Er dachte sich: "Gut, nicht so schlimm, es leben noch vier Leute, das wird ein Wipe" - Auf einmal Jubelschreie im TS, mein Vater kam nicht rein, hat den Königsmörder nicht bekommen.

Ärgerlich für ihn, da er seit 4 Monaten oft genug vorm LK gestanden hat und seit 4 Wochen wirklich NUR noch den LK tryt, weil ja jemand da sein muss, der die ID verlängert. Also Ticket geschrieben, kam die Antwort "Das geht nicht, wenn du dich nicht in der Zone der Eiskronenzitadelle befindet - Den Titel können wir dir nicht schenken." Als mein Vater daraufhin fragte, ob wenigstens die ID zurückgesetzt werden könnte, weil er den LK ja nicht gelegt hat, aber trotzdem die ID bekommen hat, bekam er eine ziemlich patzige Antwort vom GM, dass das nicht möglich sei. Außerdem sei er ja selbst dran Schuld, wenn er den Geist freilässt. Mein Vater hat dann freundlich darauf hingewiesen, dass das Wiederbeleben am Friedhof ja nicht gewollt, sondern ein Fehler im Spiel sei, und bekam immer patzigere Antworten vom GM.

Ist euch schonmal was Ähnliches passiert, dass ihr wegen einem Bug irgendwas nicht bekommen habt und es im Nachhinein auch durch einen GM nicht kriegen konntet? Wir beide sind ziemlich enttäuscht darüber, was da gestern Abend passiert ist und mein Vater auch ziemlich wütend, weil der Bug immer noch nicht gepatcht wurde und er dank dem Bug (also Blizzards Schuld) den Königsmörder nicht bekommen hat.


PS: Ja, es gibt immer noch Leute, die den Königsmörder noch nicht haben


----------



## Bado1911 (14. November 2010)

Wäre er nicht gestorben, hätte er jetzt den Titel! 

Wer stirbt hat den Titel nicht verdient    

Zitat: " "Gut, nicht so schlimm, es leben noch vier Leute, das wird ein Wipe" - 

Fazit: Das denken soll man den Pferden überlassen, die haben die größeren Köpfe! 

ABer mal ohne Spass: Was soll der Mod denn machen ... wenn er den Geist freilässt .... OMG !


----------



## Davincico (14. November 2010)

Er soll mal versuchen am Kundensupport anzurufen. Wenns nen Bug von Blizzard ist, dass er den Titel nicht gekriegt hat, dann sollte man ihn ihm auch geben, ganz klar.

GMs sind sowieso meistens nutzlos, wenn man nicht exakt weiss, dass man recht hat.

*
lg Davi*


----------



## Munzale (14. November 2010)

Es ist schon seit man den LK bekämpfen kann bekannt, dass man seinen Geist NICHT freiassen darf wenn man Wert auf den Titel und den Erfolg legt.

Für deinen Vater ist es natürlich sehr ärgerlich, aber das da kein GM was machen, ist schon lange bekannt.


----------



## Luc - (14. November 2010)

So ist Blizzard nun mal, Schade für dein' Vater.
Selbe Situation bei mir, mir hat der Erfolg aus "Occulus" gefehlt, kein Plan welcher mehr, auf jeden fall hat es den "Try" geklappt, und ich habe weder Titel noch mein Protodrachen bekommen.

Nun hab ich ihn aber, seid knappen zwei Jahren 

MfG Luc -


----------



## Barkyo (14. November 2010)

hab ich scho vor vielen monaten gelernt... niemals vor dem endgültigen wipe den geist frei lassen


----------



## Issaac91 (14. November 2010)

Tjo das sind unsere Gms !


----------



## MewMewMewtu (14. November 2010)

Ich finde das dermaßen unfair. Sein Vater hat, wie alle anderen, dazu beigetragen den Lichkönig zu töten.
Und nur weil er (wegen dem Krüppelgreifen) seinen Geist freigelassen hat muss er nun auf den hart erkämpften Titel
verzichten.
Manchmal hasse ich die Logik von Blizz.

Sorry das musste ich jetz mal loswerden


----------



## Reo_MC (14. November 2010)

Im Zweifel hat der GM immer recht, auch wenn die Regeln in diesem und anderen Bereichen (absichtlich?) unklar definiert sind.
Athene hat da mal Folgendes gesagt (grob übersetzt, bezog sich auf etwas anderes, ist aber egal):
"Es ist ihr Spiel... Sie (Blizzard) können dir an einem Tag sagen, ja natürlich kannst du dies und das machen, und dich am nächsten Tag bannen weil du genau das gemacht hast (...), du akzeptierst mit den ToS, AGB, etc. dass du dich der Gewalt der GMs beugen musst, weil sie Recht im Spiel definieren."

Ausserdem waren die Antworten des GMs zwar scheinbar nicht oder schwach begründet, ich geh das mal durch:

A: Der Titel wird nicht vergeben, da dein Vater zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht anwesend war. Einfaches Beispiel: Ich lade ein paar Freunde in die Gruppe ein und mache den Jenkins-Titel. Allein. Natürlich bekommen meine Freunde den Titel nicht. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob sie mitgeholfen haben oder nicht, sondern nur, dass sie zum Zeitpunkt nicht anwesend waren.

B: Die Forderung die ID zurücksetzen zu lassen, ist, entschuldige, blödsinnig. Da kann jeder 12/12 am Mittwoch legen, aber beim LK-Fight draußen sein und am Donnerstag wieder den LK machen. Der GM kann nicht auf einen Einzelnen eingehen, und wenn, dann wäre es noch realistischer dass er deinem Vater den Erfolg gibt, ansonsten würde er ja doppelt Loot kriegen.

C: Das mit dem "Er ist selbst schuld" ist tatsächlich eine ziemlich patzige Antwort, aber wenn er einfach gewartet hätte bis zum wirklichen Wipe hätte das auch nicht weh getan.


----------



## Khumbu (14. November 2010)

Hab am dienstag obsi 3d im 10er gemacht etwa 3 von uns am leben ich dacht an wipe und genau wie dein vater am anfang naja scheisse aber bin mittwoch rein hab ihn und seit samstag auch arthas.für dein vater wen der jetzt liegt liegt er auch nächste woche ne beschissen ich weiss aber was willst machen....


----------



## Maddoxx81 (14. November 2010)

Wer seit vier Wochen am King herum knabbert, weiß (oder sollte wissen??) das man den Geist nicht freilässt....


----------



## Sinfallon (14. November 2010)

Jetzt weiß jeder wie der geht, einfach nochmal killen


----------



## Sarvan (14. November 2010)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> Ich finde das dermaßen unfair. Sein Vater hat, wie alle anderen, dazu beigetragen den Lichkönig zu töten.
> Und nur weil er (wegen dem Krüppelgreifen) seinen Geist freigelassen hat muss er nun auf den hart erkämpften Titel
> verzichten.
> Manchmal hasse ich die Logik von Blizz.
> ...



Jo is schon so. Auch dass Ninjan nicht bestraft wird etc. die Logik ist echt für A*sch. Im Allgemeinen finde ich dass ohnehin Mist, dass der "Geistfreilassen" Button überhaupt bei dem Kampf auftaucht.


----------



## Seydos (14. November 2010)

er hat wärend eines laufenden kampfes den geistfreigelassen > selbst schuld
selbst wenn er als nachtelf schneller gewesen wäre , wäre er wärend eines laufenden encounter nicht in die instanz gekommen und hätte auch keinen titel bekommen.

blizz wird dir nicht helfen da es auf eigenes verschulden zurückzuführen ist.
man kann schon sehr sehr lange nicht mehr in instanzen laufen in denen ein boss grade bekämpft wird also was willst du denn machen?
ist ja fast so als ob er ausem fußball/eishocky stadion raus geht weil seine mannschaft in 2 min verliert die dann aber noch
10 tore machen und er das geld für die karte wieder will weil er es nit gesehen hat.


----------



## DonNorak (14. November 2010)

dein Vater war beim Kill nicht in der Instanz weil er freiwillig den Geist vorab freigelassen hat.
Nur weil er geringes Vertrauen in seine restlichen Raidteilnehmer setzt, kann doch Blizzard nichts
dafür.

Ganz klar seine Schuld, von daher ist er auch nicht berechtigt den Titel zu tragen!


----------



## KIjinn (14. November 2010)

alles halb so wild, nächste woche legt er ihn wieder, ist der bann erstmal gebrochen legt man ihn jede woche und mit immer weniger trys


----------



## mezo (14. November 2010)

zudem wird er sicher lk wieder legen. so schwer ist der nun auch nicht mehr


----------



## Sualkedeit (14. November 2010)

Leute, 
das ist ein Spiel. Wenn ich bei "Mensch ärgere Dich nicht" gekickt werde, kurz bevor ich im Ziel bin, ist das Pech und ärgerlich vielleicht.
Aber ich habe ja Möglichkeit das ganze nochmal zu probieren. Es sind nur Pixel und die wirklich wichtigen Dinge im Leben sollten eigentlich andere sein.
Also nicht ärgern, sondern have fun beim nächsten try. ;-)

Viel Spaß
Sualk


----------



## Rudi TD (14. November 2010)

Sorry, aber Schuld des GM's? Das war ganz klar die Schuld deines Vaters.

Es steht ganz klar im Lade-Bildschirm und im Ingame-FAQ, dass Titel nicht nachträglich anerkannt werden können und, dass man sich zum erreichen eines Dungeonerfolges in der Raidinstanz befinden muss. Ebenfalls ist das Zurücksetzen der ID nur in besonderen Einzelfällen möglich, und nicht bei einem selbstverschuldeten Fehler.

Das Verhalten des GM's war somit völlig gerechtfertigt.

Edit: Ahja und nur so am Rande: Während eines Kampfes kann man Raidinstanzen NICHT betreten.


----------



## Janaki (14. November 2010)

Also, selbst ohne den Friedhofsbug hätte er den Titel nicht bekommen, und wie schon mehrfach erwähnt wurde: Selber schuld. Dein Paps sollte mal lieber auf sich selber sauer sein statt auf den GM, es ist doch wirklich seit Jahren bekannt, dass man den Geist nicht vor dem Wipe nicht freilässt, sonst gibts keinen Loot. Und Titel auch nicht.


----------



## yorklin (14. November 2010)

Für so sachen sollte man Blizzard echt mal in den Ars** treten, er hat dazu beigetragen den Lk zu töten und bekommt nur wegen nen Bug von Blizzard selber den Titel nicht... was macht das für eine Logik!!! 

Es bekommen 9 von 10leuten den titel und der 1 ist als Deko dabei oder was?! Wenn Blizzard zu doof ist das Spiel bugfrei zumachen, dann sollen sie nicht sagen es sei die schuld der spieler!

Das ist halt das Ohne-Sinn-System von Blizzard und die nicht verständnis der GMs... ( Die Gms spielen das Spiel selber und haben keinen Plan )

EDIT: Ich bewerb mich auch als GM ich brauch ja nur sagen können: "Dieses Problem ist uns bekannt!"


----------



## Shakreo (14. November 2010)

Da ist leider nichts machbar wegen dem Geist freilassen.
Bei dem Kampf ist es so, wer das mach ist selbst schuld. Das wäre ihm auch als Geist passiert und somit kein Fehler von Blizzard.
Da ist nichts machbar. Ist einem Gildenkollegen von mir auch passiert.
Einfach noch mal machen


----------



## ÐiØ (14. November 2010)

yorklin schrieb:


> Für so sachen sollte man Blizzard echt mal in den Ars** treten, er hat dazu beigetragen den Lk zu töten und bekommt nur wegen nen Bug von Blizzard selber den Titel nicht... was macht das für eine Logik!!!



Den Geist freizulassen ist KEIN! Bug! Und so dumm, dass auch gelaufen is wird er den Titel nicht nachträglich bekommen.


----------



## lolv2 (14. November 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Heidiho,
> 
> ich wollte einfach mal wissen, ob's noch jemandem so ging und was demjenigen so beim Kundendienst von Blizzard passiert ist.
> 
> ...



Wer bitte läßt seinen Geist frei, wobei noch Grp.-Mitglieder am Kämpfen sind..... In der Hinsicht hat dein Herr selbst schuld, da kann Blizzard auch nichts dran ändern. Somit selbst Schuld. Immer erst Geist freilassen, wenn auch der Letzte von der Grp. tot ist.


----------



## Pandur87 (14. November 2010)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> ...Und nur weil er (wegen dem Krüppelgreifen) seinen Geist freigelassen hat muss er nun auf den hart erkämpften Titel
> verzichten....



Hart erkämpft? Roflkopter. Als wär da mit dem 30% Buff und der derzetigen OP Situation noch groß was dabei Arthas zu killen.
Meiner Meinung nach rennen mittlerweile einfach soviele mit dem Titel rum, dass er es nicht mehr wert ist eingeblendet zu werden.

Naja BTT: Wer den Geist freilässt die A-Karte gezogen hat, so wars schon immer. 
Pech für deinen Dad, aber die GMs haben da auch ihre Handlungsvorgaben. 
Naja und wenn dein Vater ihm die Ohren vollgejault hat, dass er den Titel gerne hätte, was ich durchaus nachvollziehen kann.
So kann ichs durchaus auch verstehen, dass der GM dann auch etwas genervt reagiert.

Wobei das natürlich auch wieder die Frage ist, ob es deinem Vater nicht einfach nur so vorakam und er angepisst war, den Titel nicht zu bekommen.


Aber klasse dass dein Vater WoW zockt, ich glaube meiner wäre dazu nicht mal ansatzweise in der Lage xD


----------



## Rchard (14. November 2010)

lolv2 schrieb:


> Wer bitte läßt seinen Geist frei, wobei noch Grp.-Mitglieder am Kämpfen sind..... In der Hinsicht hat dein Herr selbst schuld, da kann Blizzard auch nichts dran ändern. Somit selbst Schuld. Immer erst Geist freilassen, wenn auch der Letzte von der Grp. tot ist.



Außerdem sollte im Ts jemand was sagen oder man könnte es nach fast einem Jahr ICC wissen


----------



## Rchard (14. November 2010)

Nicht böse gemeint aber Lk killen is nicht schwer.

Da fand ich Tdm hero schwerer


----------



## Ginkohana (14. November 2010)

Ich sag dazu nur: Naxx (T7.5 zeit) Keiner bis Sath gestorben und bei Sath Massendisco -> Breath -> Halber Raid tot. Bei Kel danach keiner verreckt.
GM: "Ja das war ein Problem mit unseren Servern und nein wir schreiben euch den nicht gut."

oder
Dienstag Mount bekommen vom Kopflosen, im Beutel gehabt und weil früh raus ausgeloggt, kann man ja später lernen.
Mittwoch nach Arbeit eingeloggt -> Beutel weg, GM Angeschrieben -> "Oh das wird wohl ein Fehler gewesen sein, ich seh dass du den Beutel hattest aber da steht du hast es gelernt da kann ich dir nicht helfen."
.....cO wenn ichs gelernt hätte hätt ich wohl keinen GM angeschrieben....

thats Blizzsupport.


----------



## Ukmâsmú (14. November 2010)

geist freilassen ist einfach dumm in so einer situation, ist aber schon ewig bekannt es kann sogar sein das du den kill in der id (inzwischen) nicht angerechnet bekommst. und auch kein loot für den boss au net durch tauschen


----------



## Drentahl (14. November 2010)

1. Man bekommt den Titel auch bei Freigelassenem Geist nicht, daher sowieso unsinnig es auf ein "Bugbehaftetes wiederbeleben" zu schieben.

2. Der Lichkönig ist nicht wirklich ein Skilltest, wenn man ihn nhc angeht, da reicht die Zeit noch locker um den nochmal zu legen.

3. kennst du den Spruch "selbst dran Doof"?

4. Ich will nicht flamen, sondern nur erwähnen, dass es schon vor dem Patch diesen Thread bestimmt mehrfach gegeben hat.

5. Ich habe letztens "Been waiting a long time for this" gemacht, aber weil nicht, wie der GM mitgeteilt hat "exakt 30 Stacks auf dem King" waren, wurde es uns nicht anerkannt. Miese Kritik abgegeben, mich darüber geärgert, dass ich so Auf den Drachen länger warten muss, oder ihn Eventuell wegen meiner Spielfrequenz garnicht mehr bekomme, und den Vorfall einfach Ignoriert. Ein "Champion der Naaru" wäre eh viel aussagekräftiger.


----------



## Obsurd (14. November 2010)

Selber schuld würde ich sagen.


Dein Vater hat den Geist freigelassen deshalb hat er den Titel nicht bekommen, das ist halt so und da kann man nicht diskutieren.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. November 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Außerdem sei er ja selbst dran Schuld, wenn er den Geist freilässt. Mein Vater hat dann freundlich darauf hingewiesen, dass das Wiederbeleben am Friedhof ja nicht gewollt, sondern ein Fehler im Spiel sei,


fehler hin oder hr, auch als geist auf dem krüppelgreif hätte er den titel nicht bekommen. pech gehabt


----------



## NaturalDesaster (14. November 2010)

selber schuld... immer bis zum whipe liegen bleiben - punkt ! -


----------



## Casp (14. November 2010)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> A: Der Titel wird nicht vergeben, da dein Vater zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht anwesend war. Einfaches Beispiel: Ich lade ein paar Freunde in die Gruppe ein und mache den Jenkins-Titel. Allein. Natürlich bekommen meine Freunde den Titel nicht. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob sie mitgeholfen haben oder nicht, sondern nur, dass sie zum Zeitpunkt nicht anwesend waren.



Der Vergleich hinkt dahingehend, dass der GM ja genau überprüfen kann, dass sein Vater anwesend war und aktiv geholfen, nur eben aus Versehen den Geist frei gelassen hat. 
Sehe da keinen Grund, warum er den Titel nicht doch noch bekommen sollte, sonst lässt sich auch alles "rückgängig" machen.


----------



## Samwais123456 (14. November 2010)

Ich weiß nicht ob die meisten, die hier sowas schreiben wie" auch wenn er normal auf den geistergreif gelandet wäre hätte er den Erfolg nicht gehabt, pech gehabt" gelesen habendas der Grund warum er den Geist freigelassen hat daran lag weil er sich dachte:" aahhhhh die greifen sind jaa so lahm ich mach mich schonmal auf den Weg" und genau da ist der Punkt, ich drück auf Geist freilassen weil der greif so lahm ist und wir schnell weiter tryen wollen .....wäre der Greif in Ordnung sprich der BUG wäre nicht vorhanden, wäre es erst gar nicht zu dem Denkprozess gekommen den ich oben beschrieben habe und er wäre womöglich liegen geblieben. Versteht ihr was ich mein? xD  Kann ja auch net so schwer sein^^

Mfg euer sammy


----------



## Freelancer (14. November 2010)

Munzale schrieb:


> Es ist schon seit man den LK bekämpfen kann bekannt, dass man seinen Geist NICHT freiassen darf wenn man Wert auf den Titel und den Erfolg legt.



Genau so ist es wer heute noch den Geist frei lässt hat halt pech gehabt 




Maddoxx81 schrieb:


> Wer seit vier Wochen am King herum knabbert, weiß (oder sollte wissen??) das man den Geist nicht freilässt....



Richtig ist seit dem Fristkill bekannt und der ist ja nicht erst gestern gewesen 



yorklin schrieb:


> Für so sachen sollte man Blizzard echt mal in den Ars** treten, er hat dazu beigetragen den Lk zu töten und bekommt nur wegen nen Bug von Blizzard selber den Titel nicht... was macht das für eine Logik!!!



Es ist kein bug sonder es gehört so zum Bosskampf




Pandur87 schrieb:


> Aber klasse dass dein Vater WoW zockt, ich glaube meiner wäre dazu nicht mal ansatzweise in der Lage xD



Du glaubst garnicht wieviele Väter wow zocken weiß ja nicht wie alt du bist aber von vielen hier könnte ich auch der papa sein ^^




Samwais123456 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob die meisten, die hier sowas schreiben wie" auch wenn er normal auf den geistergreif gelandet wäre hätte er den Erfolg nicht gehabt, pech gehabt" gelesen habendas der Grund warum er den Geist freigelassen hat daran lag weil er sich dachte:" aahhhhh die greifen sind jaa so lahm ich mach mich schonmal auf den Weg" und genau da ist der Punkt, ich drück auf Geist freilassen weil der greif so lahm ist und wir schnell weiter tryen wollen .....wäre der Greif in Ordnung sprich der BUG wäre nicht vorhanden, wäre es erst gar nicht zu dem Denkprozess gekommen den ich oben beschrieben habe und er wäre womöglich liegen geblieben. Versteht ihr was ich mein? xD Kann ja auch net so schwer sein^^



Das mit dem Greif ist kein bug das ist so gewollt weil es mit cata ein gildenlevel für das schnelle fliegen beim tod gibt^, wenn deine gilde das level ereicht hat dann kann man auch wieder schneller auf dem Todesgreif fliegen 



Verstehe eh nicht was an dem Kampf noch schwer ist erstens gibt es ein 30% buff und jetzt noch den 4.0.1 patch da liegt der vogel mit jedem 80er Twink wenn die gruppe movement hat.^^


Und bekannt ist es seit Paragon den Worldfrist gemacht hat und es wird wirklich in jedem guide extra nochmal betont 

Worldfrist The Lich King (25)	Feb 4, 2010 23:11 

Dazu kommt das der Titel eh kein Erfolg mehr ist aber wenigstens hat dein dad ihn selbst gelegt und nicht so wie manch anderer sich für Gold den Titel oder das Mount gekauft hat aber man konnte damit tatsächlich gut kohle machen ^^ 

Also nächste id wieder von vorne ärgerlich aber es ist so und jetzt wo er einmal lag sollte das ja auch kein prob mehr sein oder ?


----------



## Shac (14. November 2010)

yorklin schrieb:


> Für so sachen sollte man Blizzard echt mal in den Ars** treten, er hat dazu beigetragen den Lk zu töten und bekommt nur wegen nen Bug von Blizzard selber den Titel nicht... was macht das für eine Logik!!!
> 
> Es bekommen 9 von 10leuten den titel und der 1 ist als Deko dabei oder was?! Wenn Blizzard zu doof ist das Spiel bugfrei zumachen, dann sollen sie nicht sagen es sei die schuld der spieler!
> 
> ...



Die einzigen Bugs sind der Krüppelgreif und am fh belebt erscheinen. Das freilassen des Geistes ist eigenes Verschulden. Krüppelgreif ist auch keine ausrede weil die anderen Member ja auch reinfliegen müssen von daher ist das vorzeitige Geist freilassen sinnlos. Das er lebendig am fh rauskam macht da auch keinen Unterschied mehr.

Von daher PP- persönliches Pech. Die GMs können da gar nix für.


----------



## Gnorfal (14. November 2010)

> Auch mein Vater ist während dem Kampf gestorben und hat seinen Geist freigelassen



4 Wochen ID verlängern und Lichking kampf dadurch kennen: viel Zeit.
Beim Kampf sterben: ärgerlich.
Den Geist freilassen, während der Lichking sich den bekannten 10% nähert und droht umzufallen: unbezahlbar.

Es gibt Dinge im Leben, die kann man nicht kaufen. Dazu zählt auch der Spott, den man erntet, wenn man so einen

EPICFAIL

Thread hier im Forum erstellt.

edit:


> Die einzigen Bugs sind der Krüppelgreif und am fh belebt


Patchnotes lesen hilft: Das ist kein Bug.


----------



## Totemwächter (14. November 2010)

Klares selfownd!
Und mit der ausrede das blizzard ja schuld sei weil er am fh wiederbelebt worden ist, is doch auch schwachsinnig!
Denn auch als Geist hätte er den Titel nicht bekommen!

Wer halt nicht warten kann und gemeinsam mit der Gruppe wieder in die Instanz fliegt hat den Titel auch verdient!
Und wieso Patzige antworten?
Jetzt stell dir mal vor du arbeitest in einer kunden zentrale für Handy die die Beschwerden bearbeiten, Jetzt kommt da so ein vollhonk und sagt "Ey alter, mir is mein Handy runtergefallen, ich will ein neues! Jo?" Das das aber selbstverschuldet Unfälle sind wird der Mitarbeiter nicht viel machen können, völligegal ob er wollte oder nicht, ES GEHT EINFACH NICHT! Aber trotzdem redet der hirnamputierte weiter auf dich ein, weil das Handy einfach blöd gebaut wurde und der Untergrund ausversehen zu hart war! Was willst du machen wenn es einfach nicht geht?

Ich hoffe dein vater weis das du sein fehler hier öffentlichmachst, ansonsten sollte er dir mal den hosenboden versohlen!


----------



## madmurdock (14. November 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Auch mein Vater ist während dem Kampf gestorben und hat seinen Geist freigelassen,



Jo. Und nun? Selbst schuld. Es ist bekannt, dass man so den Bosskill net abkriegt. Das hat nix mit nem Bug zu tun. Klar, kanni ch den Aerger verstehen, aber der GM hat richtig gehandelt. Btw nächste mal "Vater" durch "Freund" ersetzen. Wirkt zwar genauso unglaubwürdig, aber so bleiben die Flames jdfs geringer.^^


----------



## Totemwächter (14. November 2010)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Patchnotes lesen hilft: Das ist kein Bug.



Was soll kein Bug sein?
Das sind beides bugs, wurde mir auf nachfrage seitens blizzard bestätigt das es keine bugs sind und die Techniker schon daran arbeiten!
Zeig mir den ausschnitt aus den patchnotes wo drine steht das das langsame fliegen gewollt und das teilweise beleben mit 1% am fh gewollt ist!
Genau so ein Epicfail -.-


----------



## Schlamm (14. November 2010)

Rchard schrieb:


> Nicht böse gemeint aber Lk killen is nicht schwer.


Für dich vielleicht nicht. 

Es gibt noch viele Leute die den nicht haben und den aber noch regelmäßig versuchen. Schwierigkeitsgrade sind doch relativ. 

Nenn es Dummheit, Unvermögen oder was auch immer. Ist auch völlig egal. Mich kotzt dieses "Ich schaff das easy, und jeder ders nicht schafft ist ein Nab" echt an.


----------



## ink0gnito (14. November 2010)

Issaac91 schrieb:


> Tjo das sind unsere Gms !



Unsere Gm's haben auch Richtlinien an die sie sich halten müssen.

@Topic.

Ja, der Friedhof bug, ist Blizzards schuld, das dein Vater aber sein Geist freigelassen hat, allerdings nicht.
Was lernen wir daraus?Den Geist erst dann freilassen, wenn auch wirklich alle Tot sind.Wirklich Zeit hätte er sich dadurch eh nicht erspart, wieso denn auch, die 4 die drinnen am Leben waren, mussten ja im Wipe Falle auch rein laufen, also wo ist da der Sinn mit Zeit sparen?


----------



## Felix^^ (14. November 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Heidiho,
> 
> ich wollte einfach mal wissen, ob's noch jemandem so ging und was demjenigen so beim Kundendienst von Blizzard passiert ist.
> 
> ...



Also in den Ingame Patch dinger hab ich gelesen dass man den Geist *NICHT* freilassen darf um Erfolge von Bosskills zu bekommen. Also Pech gehabt.


----------



## Super PePe (14. November 2010)

finde ich sowas aber sowas von unununungerecht!



bekomme ich nun auch ein Bienchen? 

wenn es für ein Pluspunkt nicht reicht, erwähne ich noch das der GM ja sowas von dummbatzig und das typisch blizzard ist


----------



## Totebone (14. November 2010)

Samwais123456 schrieb:


> .....wäre der Greif in Ordnung sprich der BUG wäre nicht vorhanden,



Der langsame Greif ist kein Bug, das is so gewollt


----------



## Shaila (14. November 2010)

Hier hat nicht Blizzard Schuld und auch kein Gamemaster. Während des Kampfes sollte man seinen Geist nicht freilassen, bis der Kampf eindeutig über TS Ansage abgebrochen wird. In sofern ist es Eigenverschuldung des Vater's gewesen und er hat Pech gehabt. Einfach dumm gelaufen. Aber wenn ihr ihn einmal besiegt habt, dann könnt ihr das auch noch einmal.


----------



## Kenaga (14. November 2010)

Hmm, also ich verstehe das Problem auch nicht wirklich.

Er hat ja jetzt so viele Wochen gegen den Lichkönig gekämpft, besonders durch diese ganzen ID-Verlängerungen.
Müsste er jetzt nicht von sich sagen können: "Hey, ich kenne den Kampf gegen Lichkönig schon ziemlich gut."?

Eigentlich schon nach so einer langen Zeit und deshalb mein Vorschlag:
-> Warum tötet ihr den Lichkönig (auch wenn ihr alle Bosse dafür nochmal machen müsstet) einfach ine ienr der nächsten ID's nochmal?!
Das einzige was deinen Vater an diesen "Vorfall" erinnern würde wäre, dass das Datum der jeweiligen Erfolge, die man dann bekommt geringfügig anders (also später) wäre.

Ich wünsche euch jedenfalls viel Erfolg, und hoffe dass es euch noch ein bisschen ehrgeiziger macht deinem Vater den Erfolg zu verschaffen - auf spielerischer Art und Weise!

MfG Kenaga.


----------



## Murkas (14. November 2010)

das mag zwar jetzt sehr böse klingen, aber so gesehen hat er Pech gehabt.. Obwohl Pech ist nicht der Richtige Ausdruck.. eher selber Schuld.. Einfach net frei lassen.. und mit 4 Leuten is der locker noch von was weiß ich.. 15 bis max 20 % zu schaffen.. müssen halt dir Richtigen sein.. aber beim LK freiwillig den Geist frei zu lassen.. da muss man schon sehr (pls net böse sein) dämlich sein.. Es steht sogar in der Hilfe.. Zitat: "Einige der Erfolge, welche ihr durch das töten von Boss-Gegnern erhalten könnt, setzen voraus, dass ihr im Augenblick des Todes dieses Bosseszugegen seit." Ich kann jetzt den ganzen Artikel kopieren, aber im Endeffekt steht dort 3 mal das gleiche.. Und somit halte ich das für draußen wiederbelebt zu werden seehr hilfreich.. 1. merken sich Leute dann mal, dass Geist frei lassen schlimme Folgen haben kann; und 2. muss man net mit diesem Kniesehnenmount fliegen.. deswegen lass ich den Geist erst frei, wenn es definitiv nicht merh möglich ist, dass die Gruppe es noch schafft.. dann werd ich relativ sicher draußßen wiedergeboren.. 

Lange Rede; kurzer Sinn: Geist frei lassen ist dumm und wers doch macht hat Pech.. 

PS: LK is ja auch net soo schwer.. (ich frag mich schon, wie man sich 4 Wochen dran aufhalten kann... naja liegt vllt. am Realm)


----------



## Super PePe (14. November 2010)

Kenaga schrieb:


> Hmm, also ich verstehe das Problem auch nicht wirklich.
> 
> 
> -> Warum tötet ihr den Lichkönig (auch wenn ihr alle Bosse dafür nochmal machen müsstet) einfach ine ienr der nächsten ID's nochmal?!
> Das einzige was deinen Vater an diesen "Vorfall" erinnern würde wäre, dass das Datum der jeweiligen Erfolge, die man dann bekommt geringfügig anders (also später) wäre.



Das ist doch die Pointe


----------



## Totemwächter (14. November 2010)

Casp schrieb:


> aus Versehen



Es war aber nicht ausversehen!
Er hat es mit absicht gemacht, weil er nicht warten kann, also selbst schuld!



Totebone schrieb:


> Der langsame Greif ist kein Bug, das is so gewollt



und wieder es ist ein bug, nur weil dir ein gildenkollege oder ein ingame/rl freund sagt das es kein bug sei, heist es nicht das es stimmt!
Wie ich schon zu dem anderne sagte, zeig mir ein verlässliche quelle (Patchnotes,mmochampion ect.) das es gewollt ist von blizzard!


----------



## thedda (14. November 2010)

Rchard schrieb:


> Nicht böse gemeint aber Lk killen is nicht schwer.
> 
> Da fand ich Tdm hero schwerer



tdm schwer? pf auf 70 nackt solo oder? also bitte ich erinnere mich das erste mal in der hero ( 3 tage oder so nach erscheinen ) hat der pala kael'thas noch von 15% komplett solo runtergeklopft das is nich schwer gewesen... der trash war an manchen stellen ganz knackig (das mit den konstrukten oder so wenn ich mich recht erinnere) aber die ini als ganzes ? 

nope


BTT: Man sollte doch jetzt nach zig tausend jahren wotlk wissen dass man seinen geist während nem bossfight nich freilässt wenn man avs bzw loot möchte ! 
 	Der GM kann da auch nichts dafür das dein vater die grp falsch einschätzt


----------



## Freelancer (14. November 2010)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> und wieder es ist ein bug, nur weil dir ein gildenkollege oder ein ingame/rl freund sagt das es kein bug sei, heist es nicht das es stimmt!
> Wie ich schon zu dem anderne sagte, zeig mir ein verlässliche quelle (Patchnotes,mmochampion ect.) das es gewollt ist von blizzard!




http://wow.allvatar....ug-oder-absicht





> *Update:* Das langsame Fliegen ist ziemlich sicher ein Bug. Es ist anzunehmen, dass das Gerücht daraus entstand, dass einige User mitbekommen haben, dass sich durch einen höheren Gildenrang die Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit erhöht. Das gilt allerdings für das normale Bewegungstempo und nicht für das des Geistes.
> 
> Es gibt zahlreiche Gründe warum das Gerücht, dass die Geister-Geschwindigkeit mit dem Gildenrang erhöht wird, falsch ist.
> 
> ...




Es galt wohl mal nicht als bug weil es halt diesen gildenerfolg gibt dort steht aber im bluepost

http://forums.wow-eu...cId=14870030878

Schnelle Skelettgreifen werden manchmal beim Tod nicht herbeigerufen, gehen an Orten verloren, an denen sie noch benötigt werden und haben oft nicht die vorgesehene Geschwindigkeit. 

Wobei ich die Behauptung haben oft nicht die vorgesehene Geschwindigkeit schon lustig finde, den seit 4.0.1 hab ich ihn noch nicht schnell gesehen aber so oft sterbe ich auch nicht und ich hatte mich hier auch verhauen weil ich halt noch der Meinung war es wäre noch so wie im 2 abschnitt von allvatar aber ich spiele eh kaum noch wow deswegen wohl im mom nicht up to date ^^

Das ändert aber trotzdem nichts daran das papa Geist zu früh freigelassen hat und beim kill nicht in der ini war


----------



## Totemwächter (14. November 2010)

Die begründung von wegen mit dem Gildenrang, sollte jedem normal denkenden mensch einleuchten das das totaler schwachsinn ist, es gibt ziemlich viele leute die einfach keine lust haben auf eine gilde!
Ich zb, bin nur mit meinem main in einer gilde, mit meinen restlichen chars nicht!
Hätte Allvatar oder die leute die glauben das das mit dem gildenrang erhöt werde mal nachgedacht, würde das bedeuten das man gezwungen wird in eine gilde zu gehen! Was mal überhaupt nicht sein kann, da man die freie wahl haben sollte zwischen nicht gilde und gilde!



> Wobei ich die Behauptung haben oft nicht die vorgesehene Geschwindigkeit schon lustig finde, den seit 4.0.1 hab ich ihn noch nicht schnell gesehen


Genau das dachte ich mir auch ^^


----------



## Yiraja (14. November 2010)

Davincico schrieb:


> Er soll mal versuchen am Kundensupport anzurufen. Wenns nen Bug von Blizzard ist, dass er den Titel nicht gekriegt hat, dann sollte man ihn ihm auch geben, ganz klar.
> 
> GMs sind sowieso meistens nutzlos, wenn man nicht exakt weiss, dass man recht hat.
> 
> ...



jo da musste echt anrufen die ingame gms sind fail^^


----------



## IkilledKenny (14. November 2010)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Hätte Allvatar oder die leute die glauben das das mit dem gildenrang erhöt werde mal nachgedacht, würde das bedeuten das man gezwungen wird in eine gilde zu gehen! Was mal überhaupt nicht sein kann, da man die freie wahl haben sollte zwischen nicht gilde und gilde!



Wer sagt denn das du dazu gezwungen wirst in eine Gilde zu gehen? Wenn du schnell fliegen willst dann gehste in eine Gilde, wenn du in keine Gilde willst dann musst du halt langsam fliegen. Seh da keinen Zwang o.O


----------



## Totemwächter (14. November 2010)

Yiraja schrieb:


> jo da musste echt anrufen die ingame gms sind fail^^


Das glaube ich nicht, bisher konnten mir die gm immer helfen, und das ziemlich flott!
wenn du allerdings so ein noob problem hast, und dazu noch das ticket nicht richtig schreibts, etwa wie "Ey ich habe problem, pls hilfe!" dann is klar das sie dir nicht helfen (wollen)/Können!
Es ist immer eine sache wie man das problem angeht und was man macht um es zu beheben, sich informationen reinzuholen, ob andere das problem auch haben, oder ob es vllt sogar schon in einem blauen sticky steht usw. usw. hilft den gms auch sehr!



> Wer sagt denn das du dazu gezwungen wirst in eine Gilde zu gehen? Wenn du schnell fliegen willst dann gehste in eine Gilde, wenn du in keine Gilde willst dann musst du halt langsam fliegen. Seh da keinen Zwang o.O


Natürlich sagst du jetzt, das is mir doch egal, ich sehe da kein zwang, du bist ja in einer gilde dir kann das ja schön egal sein!
nur um schneller als geist fliegen zu können, und keine 15min zu leiche zu brauchen (und das sind keine ausgedachten zahlen) soll ich in eine gilde?
in mein augen ist es zwang! Da es spieleigenschaften beeinflussende sachen sind, so ist einer der in einer gilde ist schneller an seiner leiche als einer ohne gilde, was bedeutet er kann sich schneller reggen und warten bist du kommst und dich dann schön campen!
Wäre es eine sache wie die gilden erfolge, wäre mir das egal, aber nicht sowa!


----------



## Onenightman (14. November 2010)

Mir wurde schon damals ca 25% meiner Naxx erfolge genommen ich habe diese natürlich schnell mit der Gilde nachgehohlt allerdings als ich dann Club der 100 gemacht habe war ich der eiznigste der ihn nicht bekahm.
Sofort ein Ticket geschrieben nach 3-5Tagen antwort bekommen: Gm sagt kann man nicht mehr nachprüfen tut ihm leid muss man sich schneller melden,.......


----------



## Amandea (14. November 2010)

Samwais123456 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob die meisten, die hier sowas schreiben wie" auch wenn er normal auf den geistergreif gelandet wäre hätte er den Erfolg nicht gehabt, pech gehabt" gelesen habendas der Grund warum er den Geist freigelassen hat daran lag weil er sich dachte:" aahhhhh die greifen sind jaa so lahm ich mach mich schonmal auf den Weg" und genau da ist der Punkt, ich drück auf Geist freilassen weil der greif so lahm ist und wir schnell weiter tryen wollen .....wäre der Greif in Ordnung sprich der BUG wäre nicht vorhanden, wäre es erst gar nicht zu dem Denkprozess gekommen den ich oben beschrieben habe und er wäre womöglich liegen geblieben. Versteht ihr was ich mein? xD Kann ja auch net so schwer sein^^
> 
> Mfg euer sammy




Seit ich vor ewigen Zeiten mit WoW angefangen habe, wurde mir gesagt, in einem Bosskampf niemals Geist frei lassen. Und grade beim LK, der nach dem legen auch noch alle rezzt, schonmal garnicht.

Die Aussage: ich lass Geist frei damit ich mit meinem Krüppelmount gleich wieder schneller in der Instanz bin ist sowas von Sinnfrei. Meiner Erfahrung nach sitzt der halbe Raid auf den langsamen Gaul, also gehts auch nicht schneller weiter wenn er den Geist frei lässt, man aber noch auf 4 andere Leute warten muss. Wenn er eine 5 jährige Regel bricht nur wegen einem Bug, dann hat er halt pech gehabt.


----------



## Bighorn (14. November 2010)

Yiraja schrieb:


> jo da musste echt anrufen die ingame gms sind fail^^




Der Komentar ist fail.


Die GM's haben für solche Fälle klare richtlinien. Wer nicht dabei war bekommt nichts - fertig.
Das hat sich die ganzen letzten 6 Jahre nicht geändert.

Wer bei 12 oder 13% Geist frei läßt ist eigentlich selber schuld. Zumal bekannt ist das bei 10% das Event läuft und alle gerezzt werden wenn sie nicht grade mit dem Eis abgestürzt sind.


Also einfach neue ID machen und noch mal umlegen. 
Nach dem ersten Kill ist das sprichwörtliche Eis sowieso getaut und der nächste Kill geht einfacher von der Hand.


----------



## Totemwächter (14. November 2010)

Bighorn schrieb:


> Der Komentar ist fail.
> 
> 
> Die GM's haben für solche Fälle klare richtlinien. Wer nicht dabei war bekommt nichts - fertig.
> Das hat sich die ganzen letzten 6 Jahre nicht geändert.



Das kannst du vergessen, die glauben weiterhin das blizz immer die gesamt schuld trägt!
Ich würde nur zu gerne ein ticket von diesen leuten sehen, die würde warscheinlich in etwas so ausehen
"Ey gm, ich hab ein problem, helf mir junge!"
Da ist es kein wundern das denen nicht geholfen wird, das die gms daran natürlich schuld sind ist doch klar!


----------



## -Migu- (14. November 2010)

Ich find schon die Tatsache an sich, dass du mit deinem Vater zockst genial.


----------



## Onenightman (14. November 2010)

@ Totemwächter klar weil Väter immer solche ausdrucksweisen benutzen.


----------



## Bodensee (14. November 2010)

Nur schon der Anfang" Der Raid meines Vater" sagt ja schon alles über die Qualität dieses Postes.


----------



## Onenightman (14. November 2010)

@Bodensee es geht hier um eine Frage nicht darum einen Thread nach Qualität und Quantität zu bewerten.


----------



## Aremetis (14. November 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Der langsame Greif ist kein Bug, das is so gewollt



"Schnelle Skelettgreifen werden manchmal beim Tod nicht herbeigerufen, gehen an Orten verloren, an denen sie noch benötigt werden und haben oft nicht die vorgesehene Geschwindigkeit."

steht im offiziellen "*Gamemaster-Kundendienst*" Forum in dem Beitrag " *Patch 4.0.1 - Bekannte Probleme*" *Bluepost* von Tesandrie 

Wenn es also gewollt wäre weil ein Gildenperk kommen soll, wieso wird es dann unter "Bekannte Probleme" in einem Bluepost erwähnt?

Quelle: http://forums.wow-eu...870030878&sid=3


----------



## Galbadia (14. November 2010)

Das hat nichts mit Bug oder sonst was zutun, du hast dir die Antwort schon selbst gegeben:

"der "magischen" 10%-Marke gelebt. Auch mein Vater ist während dem Kampf gestorben und _*hat seinen Geist freigelassen,...*_"

Sorry, aber wenn dein Vater so dumm ist und den Geist freilässt. Lk müsste ja dann bei 13% oder so gewesen sein, da lässt man doch den Geist net frei sondern wartet evlt. das sie ihn doch noch legen.
Er ist selber Schuld, das hat nichts mit Blizzard oder sonst was zutun.



> @ Totemwächter klar weil Väter immer solche ausdrucksweisen benutzen.



Soll das heissen, es gibt nur nette Väter auf der Welt? Nur welche die Anstand und Sitte besitzen....?


----------



## Super PePe (14. November 2010)

Aremetis schrieb:


> "Schnelle Skelettgreifen werden manchmal beim Tod nicht herbeigerufen, gehen an Orten verloren, an denen sie noch benötigt werden und haben oft nicht die vorgesehene Geschwindigkeit."
> 
> steht im offiziellen "*Gamemaster-Kundendienst*" Forum in dem Beitrag " *Patch 4.0.1 - Bekannte Probleme*" *Bluepost* von Tesandrie
> 
> ...



Spitz gesagt und auf den Krümmel bedacht: die Gewichtung liegt auf "Schnelle". Moment kann man den Greif nicht als schnell bezeichnen. Der Bug liegt also nicht in dem langsamen Greif oder dem instant-Wiederbeleben. Und da in WoW alles eine Frage der Wahrscheinlichkeit ist, kann man hier "manchmal" auch mit 99.9981% übersetzen. Und damit haben alle die auf einem Langsamen landen oder wiederbelebt werden, einfach mal mit der "Droprate" Pech gehabt.


----------



## EisblockError (14. November 2010)

Schreib noch ein Ticket.

Sowas ähnliches war bei mir auch mal.

Der erste GM hat gesagt geht nicht, der 2. GM hats dann gemacht


----------



## Grombash (14. November 2010)

Khumbu schrieb:


> Hab am dienstag obsi 3d im 10er gemacht etwa 3 von uns am leben ich dacht an wipe und genau wie dein vater am anfang naja scheisse aber bin mittwoch rein hab ihn und seit samstag auch arthas.für dein vater wen der jetzt liegt liegt er auch nächste woche ne beschissen ich weiss aber was willst machen....



Streu mal ein paar mehr Lesezeichen in deinen Text! Is ja gräßlich zu lesen!

btt: Ich kann verstehen, dass es ärgerlich ist für deinen Dad, aber letztlich bleibt eine solche Entscheidung immer bei den GMs hängen. Das kann man scheiße finden oder auch nicht. Ändern jedenfalls kann man es nicht.


----------



## Onenightman (14. November 2010)

Galbadia schrieb:


> Soll das heissen, es gibt nur nette Väter auf der Welt? Nur welche die Anstand und Sitte besitzen....?



Soll dein Post jetz den gegenteil meines heißen?
Ich glaube es gibt mehr Anständige Väter als nur welche die Saufen!


----------



## Blacksummer (14. November 2010)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Das kannst du vergessen, die glauben weiterhin das blizz immer die gesamt schuld trägt!
> Ich würde nur zu gerne ein ticket von diesen leuten sehen, die würde warscheinlich in etwas so ausehen
> "Ey gm, ich hab ein problem, helf mir junge!"
> Da ist es kein wundern das denen nicht geholfen wird, das die gms daran natürlich schuld sind ist doch klar!



Du machst Mich aggressiv :S 

Btt: Pech gehabt, Ich musste lachen. Nächste Woche einfach nochmal Legen -> Und schon hast du deinen einzigartigen Titel.


----------



## Jesbi (14. November 2010)

Mittwoch wird die ID zurück gesetzt und dann bekommt Er den Titel 

mfg


----------



## Jariel1994 (14. November 2010)

Egal was alle hier sagen:"Blabla selber Schuld etc...", dein Vater ging halt davon aus das es ein Wipe wird und liess seinen Geist frei. Es ist moralisch SOWAS von bedeppert, das sie ihm den Titel nicht geben, ABER...ist nun mal so 

MFG


----------



## Braamséry (14. November 2010)

Es ist zwar schon blöd was der GM sagt, nur leider hat er vollkommen recht.

Um einen Titel zu bekommen muss man innerhalb des Gebietes sein. Dein Vater hat seinen Geist freigelassen was nun nicht grad schlau ist wenn man aussichten auf nen Kill hat. 
Ich denke nämlich auch, dass dem GM mehr durch den Kopf geht als den Kampflog zu studieren um zu gucken ob er mitgewirkt hat oder nicht, sonst könnt ja jeder sich in den Raid packen lassen ohne dabei zu sein.

Es ist halt nicht einfach, aber da fällt mir ein Spruch aus dem Sport ein:
Immer zuerst an die eigenen Nase fassen^^

Denn er hätte sich nicht beleben dürfen.

Das war nämlich schon immer so, dass man im Gebiet sein muss um ein Anrecht auf den Loot zu haben, als Beispiel für früher.
Es ist also kein Bug.


----------



## NightCreat (14. November 2010)

naja wäre er nicht am friedhof wiederbelebt worden hätte er den titel bekommen weil der gute menethil den raid ja wiederbelebt  und da es nun ein fehler im spiel von blizzard ist sollte er den titel eigendlich noch nachträglich bekommen


----------



## Dracocephalus (14. November 2010)

Tja, das ist doof gelaufen. Wie aber hier schon diverse Leute sagten, handelt es sich dabei nicht um einen Bug, sondern das ist "working as intended". Hab das auch gehabt, beim Kampf gegen Malygos. Gestorben, Geist freigelassen, kam nicht wieder rein, gelegt und....nix bekommen. Wobei das nicht ganz richtig ist. Ich habe den Kill für die Quest angerechnet bekommen, aber nicht für den Erfolg. Der GM sagte dann, daß das zwei unterschiedliche Dinge sind. Für die Quest muß er nur sterben durch den Raid, ich muß nicht in der Nähe sein. Für den Erfolg muß ich im Raum sein.

Man kann lediglich bemängeln, daß diese Information einem nicht so einfach zugänglich gemacht wird. Hilfreich wäre sicherlich eine Systemnachfrage im Sinne von:

"Sie wollen ihren Geist freilassen, während sich ihr Raid noch im Bosskampf befindet. Bedenken Sie bitte, daß sie die Instanz erst wieder betreten können, wenn der Kampf beendet ist und im Falle eines Sieges, ihnen dieser nicht anerkannt wird, sollten Sie sich nicht in der Instanz befinden. Wollen Sie nun WIRKLICH ihren Geist freilassen?"

Ich meine, die Information, daß man die Instanz betreten muß, um sich wiederzubeleben, braucht man ja eigentlich auch nur einmal, aber die wird einem auch beim 1000. Besuch wieder vor den Latz geknallt. 


Daß es nun ausgerechnet beim LK passiert ist, als es um den Königsmörder ging, ist natürlich schade. Dennoch können die GMs nichts dafür, daß das Spiel so ist, wie es ist. Gerade die EU-GMs haben kaum Eingriffmöglichkeiten, mal abgesehen von Items. 

Einfach nochmal versuchen. Bringt ja auch Ruf beim Äschernen Verdikt^^

D.


----------



## Super PePe (14. November 2010)

Jariel1994 schrieb:


> Egal was alle hier sagen:"Blabla selber Schuld etc...", dein Vater ging halt davon aus das es ein Wipe wird und liess seinen Geist frei. Es ist moralisch SOWAS von bedeppert, das sie ihm den Titel nicht geben, ABER...ist nun mal so
> 
> MFG



Das Einzige was hier mit Moral zu tun hat ist die Geschichte. 
Erst(ens nur) freilassen wenn sich alles hingelegt hat (ausgenommen die 10% Phase)
Zweitens mit Leuten raiden, die mit einem auch nochmal und nochmal rein gehen, dann erspart man sich so ein Fred.
Drittens füttere keinen Troll ausser er ist Heilschamane (und dann auch nur mit einem Fischmahl)


----------



## BlizzLord (14. November 2010)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> Ich finde das dermaßen unfair. Sein Vater hat, wie alle anderen, dazu beigetragen den Lichkönig zu töten.
> Und nur weil er (wegen dem Krüppelgreifen) seinen Geist freigelassen hat muss er nun auf den hart erkämpften Titel
> verzichten.
> Manchmal hasse ich die Logik von Blizz.
> ...



Ich verstehe aber die Logik seines Vaters nicht.
Warum lässt er den Geist frei wenn noch welche stehen?
Nur um dann 5 Minuten früher vorm Boss rum zugammeln?
Soll Blizzard jetzt jedem den Arsch abwischen weil die keine Geduld/klaren Gedanken/Hirnmasse besitzen?



> Egal was alle hier sagen:"Blabla selber Schuld etc...", dein Vater ging halt davon aus das es ein Wipe wird und liess seinen Geist frei. Es ist moralisch SOWAS von bedeppert, das sie ihm den Titel nicht geben, ABER...ist nun mal so
> 
> MFG



Moral ist was für Leute ohne Macht!


----------



## Petertreter (14. November 2010)

Und nochmal du sagst selber "Auch mein Vater ist während dem Kampf gestorben und hat seinen Geist freigelassen" und damit hat es sich auch erledigt WER OHNE ANSAGE DER RAIDLEITUNG BEI NEM BOSS KAMPF DEN GEIST FREI LÄSST IS NICH NUR SELBER SCHULD SONDER EVTL AUCH BISSL na ja ihr wisst was ich meine


----------



## Darkblood-666 (14. November 2010)

So leid es mir tut und so sehr ich verstehen kann dass man sich ärgert, aber beim Lich King lässt man nunmal den Geist erst frei wenn der whipe tatsächlich eingetreten ist.

Mir ist beim ersten Lich King kill meiner Gilde das Selbe passiert, aber Fehler sind nunmal da um was daraus zu lernen.
Ob das Encounterdesign mit dem kompletten Ableben des Raids ab 10% nun klug gewählt ist seitens der Entwickler ist wieder ein anderes Thema aber es gehört nunmal zum Spiel.

Der Bug hat im übrigen gar nix damit zu tun, da man auch mit funktionierendem Skelettgreif während des Kampfes nicht in die Ini kann und somit auch ohne Bug keinen Erfolg bekommt.


----------



## Vadesh (15. November 2010)

Natürlich ärgerlich, aber sowas von selbst Schuld. So lange ein Tank, ein Heiler und ggf. ein DD leben kann man dem König locker noch 5-8% seines Lebens klauen. Wer dann natürlich seinen Geist freilässt um als erster wieder am Boss zu stehen und zu warten, dann ist das kein Pech mehr.
Nächste Woche wieder reingehen und wenn sie wieder so viele IDs brauchen, um ihn zu legen, dann hat dein Vater wenigstens eine Lektion gelernt, zwar auf die bittere Art und Weise, aber er wird wohl nie wieder einfach so seinen Geist freilassen, wenn noch Leute leben.


----------



## Fusselbirne (15. November 2010)

Sehr ärgerlich ist das,ich weiß,kann ich nachvollziehen.Hatte auch schon mal Situationen,wo es mir ähnlich ging,aber du (bzw. dein Dad) muss es einfach so hinnehmen,da kannst du nichts machen,die GM´s sind leider so bescheuert drauf und das msst du leider akzeptieren,ob du es willst oder nicht...


----------



## TheGui (15. November 2010)

*Kleiner Tip für die Zukunft... liegen bleiben!*

Bei uns gibt es nach jedem wipe mindestens nen heiler mit SS oder schami mit ankh der alle rezt!

...eben wegen dem "von Blizzard beabsichtigten" slow mount!


----------



## noizycat (15. November 2010)

Schön, wie hier manche über "die GMs" flamen. Ich hab bisher fast nur freundliche GMs erlebt, und geholfen wurde mir immer, wenn es irgendwie möglich war. 
Evl. schallt es ja aus dem Wald raus, wie ihr hinein ruft ... (wäre ich GM, würde ich auch zuerst die Tickets bearbeiten, die vernünftig erscheinen). 


Im Fall des TE kann der GM nix machen, das hat nix mit Böswilligkeit zu tun. Geist freigelassen = außerhalb der Instanz = nicht mehr Teil dieses Kampfes. Das gilt schon immer und nicht nur für den LK. Kein Loot, keine Erfolge ... Und Greifen- und FH-Bug sind auch schnuppe, denn egal wie schnell er an der Instanz gewesen wäre, reingekommen wäre er nicht, weder tot noch lebendig. 
Kann zwar verstehen, dass sich "dein Dad" jetzt in den Hintern beißen könnte, aber naja, man lernt auf die harte Tour ... der Kampf ist erst vorbei, wenn er vorbei ist. Ich gehe eigentlich davon aus, bzw. hoffe ich, dass "dein Vater" intelligent genug ist, zu wissen, dass er´s selber verbockt hat, und nur in seiner Rage die Schuld woanders suchte ...

Ob der GM bei der ID was hätte tun können, weiss ich nicht. Mir wurde schonmal ne ID zurückgesetzt, allerdings hatte ich da schon vorm Kampf und außerhalb der Instanz nen DC, und kam erst nach Kampfende wieder, war also insgesamt nicht beim Kampf dabei. Also andere Voraussetzung als hier.


----------



## TRC (15. November 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> *Kleiner Tip für die Zukunft... liegen bleiben!*
> 
> Bei uns gibt es nach jedem wipe mindestens nen heiler mit SS oder schami mit ankh der alle rezt!
> 
> ...eben wegen dem "von Blizzard beabsichtigten" slow mount!



Nach einem Wipe zu ahnken oder SS zu benutzen ist ja noch bescheuerter, als den Geist vorzeitig freizulassen. Im nächsten Try fehlt der dann und die Aussicht auf Erfolg wird noch geringer.

@TE
Wenn du den Geist vorzeitig freigibst, bist DU vielleicht ein paar Sekunden früher wieder einsatzbereit, das Tempo gibt aber der Letzte vor, der gestorben ist.

Hatte grade heute auch einen solchen Versuch beim 10er LK. Bei 18% waren wir nur noch 1 Heiler, 1 Tank und 2 DDs, bei 13% ist der Heiler umgekippt, so dass ich als Ele aushelfen musste. 2 Leute gleich im TS, das wird sowieso nichts mehr, geben Geist frei, werden beide auch noch am Friedhof wiederbelebt - und wir legen den trotzdem noch.
Tja, Pech gehabt. Kill nicht anerkannt, weder Erfolg noch Titel.

Wann ein Kampf zuende ist, sagt der Raidleiter und niemand sonst, und dann haben sich SOFORT alle hinzulegen, damit es nicht so lange bis zum nächsten Try dauert und nicht noch rumlaufen, heilen oder sonstwas. DAS spart Zeit.


----------



## Leviathan666 (15. November 2010)

Es wurde bei uns auf dem Realm in allen Randomgruppen wo ich dabei gewesen bin klar und deutlich angesagt: "Nach P3 NIEMALS den Geist freilassen. Danke!".

Meine Freundin war mit mir im Oculus für die Bernsteinlehre. Sie starb während des Endkampfes und bekam den Erfolg nicht. Begründung des GMs: 
"Man muss während des Kampfes auf einem Drachen sitzen."

Da kann man nichts machen, nochmal versuchen - darauf hoffen, dass die Umstände das nächste Mal besser sind...



> die GM´s sind leider so bescheuert drauf und das msst du leider akzeptieren,ob du es willst oder nicht...


Naja sie könnten so "cool" drauf sein wie du und deine Freunde, aber dann hätten sie den Job nicht lange.


----------



## TRC (15. November 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Meine Freundin war mit mir im Oculus für die Bernsteinlehre. Sie starb während des Endkampfes und bekam den Erfolg nicht. Begründung des GMs:
> "Man muss während des Kampfes auf einem Drachen sitzen."



Das ist entweder neu oder der GM hat keine Ahnung. Hab Bernsteinleere und Smaragdleere vor etwa 6 Wochen gemacht. Bin auch während des Kampfes gestorben, habe aber trotzdem den Erfolg bekommen.

Ein Gildenkollege hatte etwas Ähnliches in einem anderen Run. Sein Drache wurde gekillt, er schmeißt Bubble an, Boss geht down, er bekommt den Erfolg.


----------



## sven79 (15. November 2010)

ist doch vollkommen richtig das er den Titel nicht bekommt das hat ja nichts damit zu tun das er gleich widerbelebt am fridhof stand sonder damit das er über haupt den geist freigelassen hat.
In zukunft einfach warten ob die übrigen im raid es noch schaffen den lk auf 10% zu prügeln oder nicht und nie geist freilassen.


----------



## Sorzzara (15. November 2010)

Danke für die LoLs zu später Stunde...dann wollen wir mal xD



schneemaus schrieb:


> Die Raidgruppe von meinem Vater


Mein Vater, mein Freund, Freund eines Freundes, meine Oma...Atomrofl ;-)
Mal ne Frage...beobachtest du deinen Vater beim spielen, oder führt ihr äusserst seltsame Frühstücksgespräche bei euch, dass du so detailliert über die Raidaktivität deines Dads bescheid weisst? Falls ja...autsch.



> Ärgerlich für ihn, da er seit 4 Monaten oft genug vorm LK gestanden hat und seit 4 Wochen wirklich NUR noch den LK tryt, weil ja jemand da sein muss, der die ID verlängert. Also Ticket geschrieben, kam die Antwort "Das geht nicht, wenn du dich nicht in der Zone der Eiskronenzitadelle befindet - Den Titel können wir dir nicht schenken."


Wenn du, ähhhh, dein Vater *g* nach 4 Monaten LK raiden immer noch nicht weisst, dass man in dem Fight NIEMALS den Geist freilässt, solange nicht auch noch der letzte Spieler im Dreck liegt, dann bist du entweder blind sowie taub oder hast keine Ahnung von dem Fight. In jedem Fall würd ich sagen...selber Schuld.



> Als mein Vater daraufhin fragte, ob wenigstens die ID zurückgesetzt werden könnte, weil er den LK ja nicht gelegt hat, aber trotzdem die ID bekommen hat, bekam er eine ziemlich patzige Antwort vom GM, dass das nicht möglich sei.


Okay, an der Antwort ist was genau patzig? Ich glaube dir jetzt einfach mal nicht dass dich der GM mit "Nö sorry du, Hackbrettfressen wie dir setz ich ne ID net back, da habich gar keen bock auf" geantwortet hat. Und ID resets gibts wenn überhaupt, nur wenn ein Fehler (Iniserverabsturz, Schwerer Lootbug, Brand im Rechenzentrum mit mindestens neun Toten) seitens Blizz vorliegt.



> Außerdem sei er ja selbst dran Schuld, wenn er den Geist freilässt. Mein Vater hat dann freundlich darauf hingewiesen, dass das Wiederbeleben am Friedhof ja nicht gewollt, sondern ein Fehler im Spiel sei, und bekam immer patzigere antworten vom GM.


Ob er am FH wiederbelebt wird, oder ein Geist bleibt macht keinen Unterschied...in keinem Fall würde er / du in die Ini reinkommen solange der Encounter noch am Laufen ist. Sei lieber froh dass du den Normalen Flug und net depie Geisterschnecke hattest ^^ Patzig heisst "Tut mir leid, aber dass man Geister im LK Fight nicht freilassen sollte, weiss die com auch nicht erst seit heute" und ich wette, sogar das wäre 10 mal gemeiner als das schlimmste was man jemals von einem GM zu hören kriegen würde!



> Ist euch schonmal was Ähnliches passiert, dass ihr wegen einem Bug irgendwas nicht bekommen habt und es im Nachhinein auch durch einen GM nicht kriegen konntet? Wir beide sind ziemlich enttäuscht darüber, was da gestern Abend passiert ist und mein Vater auch ziemlich wütend, weil der Bug immer noch nicht gepatcht wurde und er dank dem Bug (also Blizzards Schuld) den Königsmörder nicht bekommen hat.


Der "Bug" liegt hier, wie so oft, zwischen den Ohren des Benutzers. Das Problem ist uns bekannt, aber wir können leider nicht daran arbeiten. Aber Wut ist gut, die bringt die kleinen grauen Zellen vllt. mal wieder ein bisschen in Schwung. Ich meine ich hba da was knirschen hören...

Fazit...du bist schuld, Blizz nicht. Suck on it.


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. November 2010)

TRC schrieb:


> Nach einem Wipe zu ahnken oder SS zu benutzen ist ja noch bescheuerter, als den Geist vorzeitig freizulassen. Im nächsten Try fehlt der dann und die Aussicht auf Erfolg wird noch geringer.



Den SS nach einem Wipe nicht zu nutzen und Geist freilassen anklicken ist noch nutzloser, da der SS dann weg ist.


----------



## War-Rock (15. November 2010)

Rchard schrieb:


> Nicht böse gemeint aber Lk killen is nicht schwer.
> 
> Da fand ich Tdm hero schwerer



Sicherlich nicht. Tdm hero war auch mit T4 brainafk abgepimmel.


----------



## FairplayZ (15. November 2010)

Also sollte doch jeder wissen das man seinen Geist nicht freilassen darf wie manch einer schon erwähnt hatte!
Wer dieses jedoch tut erhält weder Titel noch Erfolg.
Es mag ärgerlich sien aber selber schuld und kann sich zurecht ärgern.


----------



## horsti88 (15. November 2010)

früher sind Väter mit ihren Kindern noch raus gegangen...vielleicht solltest du und dein Dad dit och ma machen


----------



## Vadesh (15. November 2010)

horsti88 schrieb:


> früher sind Väter mit ihren Kindern noch raus gegangen...vielleicht solltest du und dein Dad dit och ma machen



Wie schon einige nebenbei angemerkt haben, ist der Vater in diesem Fall ein Synonym für die eigene Person, da man nicht gern erzählt, dass man es geschafft hat trotz totem Lich König selbigen Erfolg nicht zu bekommen. 

Das ist wie bei Dr. Sommer "Also ich..äh ich meine ein Freund von mir hat da ein Problem...!"


----------



## horsti88 (15. November 2010)

ah jut okay wollte nicht alles lesen...also ist der Te quasi sein Vater


----------



## Menakar (15. November 2010)

Gude!

so etwas ähnliches hatte ich auch,
waren bei Mimiron Hardmode..phase 4. kurz vor seinem tot bin ich dann als einziger gestorben und wurde DIREKT zum geistheiler gebracht -.-
zack mimiron tot und ich ohne erfolg

der gm meinte nur, ich hätte nicht auf den geist freilassen knopf drücken dürfen, was ich nicht habe <.<
Oder ein addon von mir hätte das verursacht... aber trotzdem gibts keinen erfolg für mich...

tolle wurst, muss den auch nochma machen -.-

mfg


----------



## nosmoke (15. November 2010)

hatte mal einen level 29 pvp schurken, ziemlich viel zeit rein gesteckt und wegen sonem hacker spinner wurde der auf level 30 gelevelt.

die anfrage ob man ihn nicht wieder ein level zurück setzen könne hat d er gm gesagt: tut uns leid, diesen dienst bieten wir nicht an.

die worte hab ich nach 3 jahren immer noch im kopf ^^


----------



## Vadesh (15. November 2010)

horsti88 schrieb:


> ah jut okay wollte nicht alles lesen...also ist der Te quasi sein Vater



Wieso nicht, Fry ist schließlich auch sein eigener Großvater, alles eine Frage der Technik


----------



## Yokoono12 (15. November 2010)

Hallo,

das ihr euch über die Situation sehr ärgert und auch enttäuscht seid kann ich gut verstehen, ihr habt euch Monatelang da durchgekämpft und nun als ihrs endlich geschafft habt dann sowas. ABER es ist bekannt das es den Titel und Erfolg nicht gibt wenn man den Geist freilässt und sich wiederbelebt, klar das wiederbeleben geschah durch Blizzard, nur bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das ein Bug ist denn ich glaube gelesen zu haben das es der Bug sei den Greifen zu bekommen und es eigentlich beabsichtigt ist in Zukunft immer am Friedhof sofort wiederbelebt zu werden.

Ihr könnt versuchen das mit dem Kundendienst zu klären und mit viel Glück wird dein Vater dann seinen Titel/Erfolg noch nachträglich bekommen, wobei die Chance wohl sehr gering sein wird. Nun sind es ja noch ein paar Wochen bis Cata und ihr könnt das ganze ja noch einmal Probieren. Wenn ihrs einmal geschafft habt schafft ihrs auch ein zweites mal. 

Sicherlich bedeuted das noch einmal viel Arbeit aber denk dran, im moment gibt es sowieso nicht mehr viel zu tun, also lohnt es sich nochmal da rein zu gehen und mit dem ein oder anderen zusätzlichen Item wirds dann auch wieder ein bisschen leichter. 

Viel Glück weiterhin


----------



## Tschinkn (15. November 2010)

Ich muss auch sagen, dass JEDEM, der sich am LK versucht die Mechanik mittlerweile bekannt ist.
Bei 10% bringt der LK alle um und diese werden dann an Ort und Stelle wiederbelebt. Wer seinen Geist frei lässt, der verhindert diese Wiederbelebung in der Instanz. Das ganze hat also nichts mit dem Geistergreif zu tun.

Deshalb: Der Geist wird erst frei gelassen, wenn der Wipe 100% sicher ist. Wenn noch jemand kämpft, dann kommt man ohnehin nicht zurück in die Instanz. Wer diesen Fehler macht, hat es leider nicht anders verdient. Der GM hat völlig richtig gehandelt.
Im übrigen ist der Kampf gegen den LK nun nicht so schwer. Einfach nochmal machen und gut ists.


----------



## Zwirbel (15. November 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Heidiho,
> 
> ich wollte einfach mal wissen, ob's noch jemandem so ging und was demjenigen so beim Kundendienst von Blizzard passiert ist.
> Auch mein Vater ist während dem Kampf gestorben und hat seinen Geist freigelassen, dank Krüppelsgreif, und wollte sich, wie bei allen Trys davor, als Geist vor's Tor setzen,





tja pech gehabt


----------



## Aylan (15. November 2010)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> man kan ID´s zurück setzteb lassen jeder Zeit so lang eine sache betroffen ist. und zwar das der spieler in der ini nichts erhalten hat (achivment/punkte/loot) das es bei jedem boss die punkte gibt hat man was erhalten also gehts net
> 
> Aber wenn man wo es noch so war nachträglich rein ist z.b in icc 10 bosse liegen . sindra will nicht um fallen id ist weg weil man sie angenommen hat kann man sie resseten da man nichts erhalten hat.


----------



## Sorzzara (15. November 2010)

War-Rock schrieb:


> Sicherlich nicht. Tdm hero war auch mit T4 brainafk abgepimmel.



Du kommst aus welchem Teil des Traumlands?

Ohne Gruppen mit 3mal validem CC (was meinste warum Hexer kaum nach TdM reinkamen), AoE starkem Tank (lf Palatank 4 TdM Hero) und äusserst fähigem GrpHealer (lfm Heal 4 TdM hc, kein pala!!) konntest die yini meist vergessen. Brainafk "durchpimmeln"? Das traust du dich öffentlich sagen?

wotlk gewöhnung ftw. 

Gruss, Einer der das glück hatte nen Hunter zu spielen...Eisfalle ftw.


----------



## CarpoX (15. November 2010)

Tut mir Leid dir das zu sagen, aber er hätte einfach seinen Geist nicht freilassen sollen.
Am besten draus lernen und beim nächsten Mal besser machen


----------



## Bismark72 (15. November 2010)

Sehe ich auch so.

Zumindest hat Dein Dad eine Regel gelernt, die er als Raider schon lange kennen sollte. Geist erst freilassen, wenn der Raid liegt. Das war eigentlich schon immer so und hat sich erst Recht beim LK nicht geändert. Abgesehen davon, solange man nicht über die Kante geworfen wurde kann man sich auch gut anschauen, was die Kameraden so treiben und Fehler finden.

Was ich nicht verstehe: Welchen Einfluss soll denn der "Bug" mit dem "Lebend am Friedhof" haben, wenn es überhaupt ein Bug ist. Wäre er Geist, dann hätte er den Titel auch nicht bekommen. 


Und bitte hört auf über die GMs zu schimpfen. Die können sicher nicht alles. Mir konnten sie bisher immer gut helfen.


----------



## Alpax (15. November 2010)

Wir hatten gestern ab 25% nur mehr 5 Leute und habens geschafft ... also niemals freilassen


----------



## Saíín (15. November 2010)

Aylan schrieb:


> man kan ID´s zurück setzteb lassen jeder Zeit so lang eine sache betroffen ist. und zwar das der spieler in der ini nichts erhalten hat (achivment/punkte/loot) das es bei jedem boss die punkte gibt hat man was erhalten also gehts net
> 
> Aber wenn man wo es noch so war nachträglich rein ist z.b in icc 10 bosse liegen . sindra will nicht um fallen id ist weg weil man sie angenommen hat kann man sie resseten da man nichts erhalten hat.



Ist nicht ganz richtig was du da erzählst.

Verlängerte ID`s können JEDERzeit vom Benutzer zurückgesetzt werden. Da dein Vater in der 4. ID-Woche ist und ich denke er hat diese immer Verlängert, kann dein Vater diese jederzeit selbst Rückgängig machen.

Sollte er jedoch sehen das der LK down ist in seiner Verlängerten ID kann auch ein GM in solchen fällen die ID zurücksetzen (alles schon erlebt).

Btw. Selbst wenn dein Vater auf dem Greifen gewesen wäre hatte er den Titel auch nicht bekommen da er mit dem Greifen in der Zone "Eiskrone" ist und nicht in der Zone "Eiskronenzitadelle". Da ist leider nix zu machen! Der Titel kann Ihm nicht nachgereicht werden.

Da muss er leider in den Sauren Apfel beissen und ihn einfach nochmal legen.

mfg


----------



## c0bRa (15. November 2010)

Es gibt 1 goldene Regel beim Raiden... Ein Wipe in nem 25 Mann Raid ists erst dann, wenn 25 Mann tot sind...

ich erinner mich da an nen 40 Minuten Heigan Dance im 25er, weil nur noch ein Tank, 2 DD und ein Heiler gelebt haben... ^^

und deren Ansprachen im TS, dass sie ihn schaffen... ^^ Haben sie auch... die anderen 21 Mann haben zugeschaut, ne halbe Packung Kippen vernichtet, Essen gekocht, Baden gegangen, mal schnell zum Mc gefahren oder sonstwas... War jedenfalls ne witzige Aktion ^^

Und sehs so: Es passiert deinem Vater kein zweites Mal...


----------



## dreifragezeichen (15. November 2010)

so ne ähnlich situation ist mir am letzten WE passiert, ABER glück gehabt. folgende situation, wir wollen und twinks vom twink auch mal dadurch prügeln und titel holen, im prinzip ganz einfach weil jeder die taktiken kannte. so nun ich beim LK, 15% bekomme ich einen serverkick und will mich wieder einloggen. DANN kommt der geniale langsame ladebalken. brüll ins ts..NEIN net killen. der eine dann 14%, 13%, 12%, 11% 10% und dann den sekundentimer angesagt und ich war immer noch nicht drin. nun lag die arme sau und ich hab mich dann richtig eingeloggt. der loot war crap..
folgendes problem war da ich den rezz von tirion nicht bekommen hab konnte a mich keiner rezzen und b ich konnte net freilassen. ich schau ob ich den kl-titel hab und ja ich hab den.. nun was mache ich jetzt, ticket schreiben das mich keiner rezzen kann, k tic ket geschrieben und dann ich so na verlässt du den raid und siehe da, ich war beim FH, ticket gelöscht und fertig.

so das ist in echt passiert und kein fake... ich wollte damit zeigen das man viel geduld haben sollte und nicht gleich die finte ins korn schmeissen sollte. zwar ist die zeit echt eng bemessen aber NIEMALS beim LK-try geistfreilassen klicken, es sei denn der raidlead/erin sagt es an.

mfg


----------



## Freakypriest (15. November 2010)

Ganz ehrlich? Geist freilassen = selber schuld.

Es wird nach dem Event bei 10% jeder wiederbelebt ob er vorher gestoben ist oder nicht, denn wenn er den Geist vorher frei lässt nimmt er nichtmehr am kampfgeschehen teil und schliesst sich selber vorzeitig aus. Wenn man tod in der gegend liegt tut man zwar nicht viel mehr aber man nimmt noch am geschehen teil z.b. bereit liegen für einen battlerezz


----------



## Imonaboat (15. November 2010)

kein wunder dass die wartezeiten so hoch sind wenn man wegen so einem müll ein ticket schreibt 

wo ist es blizzards schuld wenn man den geist frei lässt?



Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Man kann lediglich bemängeln, daß diese Information einem nicht so einfach zugänglich gemacht wird. Hilfreich wäre sicherlich eine Systemnachfrage im Sinne von:
> 
> "Sie wollen ihren Geist freilassen, während sich ihr Raid noch im Bosskampf befindet. Bedenken Sie bitte, daß sie die Instanz erst wieder betreten können, wenn der Kampf beendet ist und im Falle eines Sieges, ihnen dieser nicht anerkannt wird, sollten Sie sich nicht in der Instanz befinden. Wollen Sie nun WIRKLICH ihren Geist freilassen?"


If you make something idiot proof someone will build a better Idiot. 

So ging der Spruch, oder?


----------



## Stevesteel (15. November 2010)

hihi, sowas habe ich mal vor vielen Jahren bei Vaelastrasz gemacht, nuja, Gürtel der Nemesis dropte, ich bekam ihn natürlich nicht, weil kein Zuweisen möglich, habe mich 2 Tage geärgert, aber einige IDs später ihn dann doch noch bekommen 
Seitdem habe ich nie mehr den Geist freigelassen, bevor der letzte Spieler down war.


----------



## Mileny (15. November 2010)

Sorry, ich bin zwar auch nicht immer der selben Meinung der GMs, aber die tun auch nur das was sie tun "müssen".
Es ist seit Ewigkeiten bekannt, das man seinen Geist nicht frei lassen soll, weil man da keinen Titel bekommt. 
Wenn mich nach Langer Zeit immernoch Leute anschreiben und sich dann darüber beschweren, wäre ich auch 
ziemlich genervt, da es schon 1000 Mal gesagt wurde. 
Außerdem, hat das mit dem Friedhof mal gar nichts damit zu tun, ob tot oder Lebend am Friedhof spawnen 
ist egal, draußen ist draußen, also gibt es keinen Titel. 
Ich würde es verstehen, wenn er dabei war und durch einen Bug den Titel nicht bekommen hat, aber so
sehe ich da keine Chance.


----------



## helljoe (15. November 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Du kommst aus welchem Teil des Traumlands?
> 
> Ohne Gruppen mit 3mal validem CC (was meinste warum Hexer kaum nach TdM reinkamen), AoE starkem Tank (lf Palatank 4 TdM Hero) und äusserst fähigem GrpHealer (lfm Heal 4 TdM hc, kein pala!!) konntest die yini meist vergessen. Brainafk "durchpimmeln"? Das traust du dich öffentlich sagen?
> 
> ...



Aus dem Traumland, wo man nicht rumgimpt.

Hexer haben mit Fear/Ban/Sukki auch CC.

Die Ini war auch mit nur einem oder keinem CC locker machbar, wenn man denn die Gimps draußen gelassen hat. Manche Stellen waren Anspruchsvoll, aber nicht unmöglich.


----------



## Trez (15. November 2010)

helljoe schrieb:


> Aus dem Traumland, wo man nicht rumgimpt.
> 
> Hexer haben mit *Fear*/*Ban*/Sukki auch CC.



In TDM HC kannst du aber nur mit der Sukki CC'n da beim Fearen wahrscheinlich die nächste Gruppe noch mitkommt und Bannen wirst du da kaum können.


----------



## Najsh (15. November 2010)

Völlig daneben von blizz.

Es ist völlig normal dass der eine oder andere im Kampf den Löffel abgibt - trotzdem ist man 
Teil des Schlachtzugs der den - in diesem Fall LK - erfolgreich legt.

Und wenn man tot ist - ist man tot. Ob ich 3rd person den anderen zusehe oder Geist freilasse und 
mit den Schneckenmounts vom Friedhof durch die Gegend düse - ist doch somit völlig egal.

Völlig sinnfrei seitens Blizzard.


----------



## Bandit 1 (15. November 2010)

Was soll der Stress ?

Nach einer Woche ist er wieder da und kann wieder gelegt werden.

Denn eine goldene Regel: liegt ein Boss mal, liegt er meist immer wieder - die 
trifft auch auf den King zu.

Aber beim LK Kill Geist freilassen ist auch Noobig - jeder sollte eigentlich mittlerweile 
mitbekommen haben, das *alle* gerezzt werden auch die, die vorher abdanken.


----------



## MadMat (15. November 2010)

Munzale schrieb:


> Es ist schon seit man den LK bekämpfen kann bekannt, dass man seinen Geist NICHT freiassen darf wenn man Wert auf den Titel und den Erfolg legt.
> 
> Für deinen Vater ist es natürlich sehr ärgerlich, aber das da kein GM was machen, ist schon lange bekannt.



So ist es.
Bug hin oder her....seit Monaten (also seit Anfag des Jahres) ist bekannt: NICHT den Geist freilassen. Wozu auch?

Bei uns (damals auf dem andern Server, wo ich den Titel noch gemacht hatte) gab es nen netten Spruch vor Beginn des LK:

"Wer bei ZEHN PROZENT den Geist freilässt - der kommt auf Ignore!"

Es gilt auch vorher: Geist nicht freigeben.

Da es anscheinend beim TE eine Stammgruppe ist....wozu der Stress? Der LK wird von Stammgruppen derzeit jede Woche gelegt.

@Naish: Es ist wie sonst auch: Wer freigibt ist nicht beim Kill dabei. 

Grüsse


----------



## Imonaboat (15. November 2010)

Trez schrieb:


> In TDM HC kannst du aber nur mit der Sukki CC'n da beim Fearen wahrscheinlich die nächste Gruppe noch mitkommt und Bannen wirst du da kaum können.


Falsch. 

Mit CoR konnte der Hexer seinen Fear genau kontrollieren, dürften die meisten Wotlk Spieler nicht kennen.


----------



## Nogori (15. November 2010)

ich finde den Titel den du gewählt hast, schon sehr irreführend .. abgesprochen kann einem nur etwas werden, was man schon mal hatte.
aber dein vater hatte den titel nie.. und in meinen Augen auch zurecht, denn wer den Geist frei läßt, ist raus aus dem Kampf.. und das sollte jeder wissen, auch wenn er nur casual raidet -  und bei Nichtwissen die "Schuld" auf die GM's zu schieben ist schon etwas naiv, findest du nicht?

von daher, nächste woche, neues glück .. 
ich drück ihm die daumen

lg


----------



## Anato (15. November 2010)

Casp schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt dahingehend, dass der GM ja genau überprüfen kann, dass sein Vater anwesend war und aktiv geholfen, nur eben aus Versehen den Geist frei gelassen hat.
> Sehe da keinen Grund, warum er den Titel nicht doch noch bekommen sollte, sonst lässt sich auch alles "rückgängig" machen.




Ich denke mal in so einem Fall kommt es auf die formulierung und den Umgangston im Ticket an  
Wenn man jetzt schreibt das es an dem schei**-mist-bug lag (also an ihre schuld) oder obs ein ausversehen geist freilassen klick war^^ ....und mal ehrlich..sowas macht man nicht..außerdem ist es mehr als unlogisch, wenn es alle in dem raid gemacht hätten...wären es ja mehr tickets gewesen ö.O aber es klingt als ob dein Vati der einzige war... und wenn nur noch 4leute Leben ist es auch unmöglich das der LK noch allzuviel Leben hatte O.ö da ist man doch von sich aus neugierig und bleibt liegen?!


----------



## Trez (15. November 2010)

Imonaboat schrieb:


> Falsch.
> 
> Mit CoR konnte der Hexer seinen Fear genau kontrollieren, dürften die meisten Wotlk Spieler nicht kennen.



Dann tuts mir leid wenn ich Unsinn geschrieben hab aber ich hatte wohl immer die "falschen" Hexenmeister dabei.

p.s. Ich spiele seit Classic


----------



## Hamburgperle (15. November 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Heidiho,
> 
> ich wollte einfach mal wissen, ob's noch jemandem so ging und was demjenigen so beim Kundendienst von Blizzard passiert ist.
> 
> ...




Was ist bitte daran nen Bug ? Vor der Instanz stehen, ist eben nicht dabei sein ... sonst könnte man jeden einladen, 30 Sek bevor der LK umfällt und der hat den Erfolg. ... Dann wärs ja noch einfacher auch HM-Erfolge zu verkaufen. Nen Gildenkollge leavt, wenn der LK auf 12 % ist .. jemand anders kommt in die Gruppe und steht vor der Tür, weil er im laufenden Kampf nicht rein kommt, und hat dann trotzdem den Erfolg.
Daran ändert auch ein eventuelles ungewolltes Wiederbeleben am Friedhof nichts ... da man, wenn man zur Instanz zurückflattert am Eingang eh wiederbelebt wird und dann doch net rein kann.

Sry ... jeder sollte wissen, daß man, wenn man den Geist frei läßt, Gefahr läuft, Erfolge oder Kills net zu bekommt. Ging mir auch schon bei Anub im 25er so ... das war mein Weg es zu lernen. ;-))

PS ... da sogar einige den Geist freiliessen, als der LK bei 10 % war und nur noch das Rezzen und Runterkloppen anstand, hat Blizz das schon verhindert, dass die Leute dann den Geist freilassen können ... vllt sollte Blizz echt für den ganzen Kampf ne Freilass-Sperre machen, bis der letzte Spieler im Raid tot ist, damit es auch wirklich keiner verkacken kann. ;-) /ironie off

So long


----------



## Chiary (15. November 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ist euch schonmal was Ähnliches passiert, dass ihr wegen einem Bug irgendwas nicht bekommen habt und es im Nachhinein auch durch einen GM nicht kriegen konntet? Wir beide sind ziemlich enttäuscht darüber, was da gestern Abend passiert ist und mein Vater auch ziemlich wütend, weil der Bug immer noch nicht gepatcht wurde und er dank dem Bug (also Blizzards Schuld) den Königsmörder nicht bekommen hat.


Hallo schneemaus,

mir ist mal etwas ähnliches passiert, AQ 40, bin im Auge gestorben und habs voll verpeilt und mich freigelassen.
Der Rest der Truppe hat C`Thun gelegt und ich hatte weder den Erfolg, noch Loot und ne ID obedrauf.
Das schlimme an der Sache war, es war meine eigene Blödheit. Ein Blick auf die Boss HP und ich hätte gewusst, liegenbleiben. Ein wenig mehr Vertrauen in den Rest der Truppe und....ich wäre liegengeblieben.
Klar habe ich versucht nen GM zu bequatschen als ich ihn, wegen einer anderen Angelegegenheit ( nicht lootbarer ICC Boss ) an der Strippe hatte, war aber, wie zu erwarten, erfolglos. Schliesslich war ich der Depp der auf freilassen geklickt hat.

Und es auf den Greifenbug zu schieben, bzw die Tatsache das dein Vater lebend am Friedhof stand zählt ebenfalls nicht.
Ob als Geist oder lebendig, dein Vater hat nichtmehr am Kampf teilgenommen, er stand nicht für einen Battlerezz oder den kurz vor dem LK Kill stattfindenen Massenrezz zur Verfügung.
Selbst wenn er als Geist am Friedhof gestanden hätte, den Erfolg, Kill und Titel hätte er auch dann nicht bekommen.

Ist blöd, ja, aber der Fehler liegt eindeutig in diesem Fall beim Player, nicht beim Spiel.


----------



## Feuertrunken-Reimgestaehlt (15. November 2010)

Den Fehler mussten mit Sicherheit schon 95% aller Raider schmerzlich begehen...
Naja, wer sich einmal verbrennt erkennt das Feuer!


----------



## Nocturne652 (15. November 2010)

So viel Dummheit gehört ja auch "bestraft". Wer (gerade zu Zeiten des 30% Buffs) da nicht abwarten kann (ist ja nicht so, als würden die letzten 10% ewig dauern), ist selber schuld. Da habe ich kein Mitleid mit deinem Vater.


----------



## Rchard (15. November 2010)

Freelancer schrieb:


> Genau so ist es wer heute noch den Geist frei lässt hat halt pech gehabt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Firstkill war von Blood Legion aber egal (im 10ner). 

Außerdem sollte es einem auffallen, dass der Lk anfängt irgend nen Stuß zu labern und nich einfach resetet daher Pech gehabt.


----------



## Kotnik (15. November 2010)

Warum in aller Welt, wenn man den LK auf beinahe 10% unten hat, lässt man den Geist frei? 4 Leute reichen doch locker, wenn die 4 die übrig bleiben, was drauf haben, den guten Arthas auf 10 zu kloppen. Also selbst mit en Koma-Geistermounts würde es mir nicht im Traum einfallen, den Geist freizulassen, außer es ist ein offizieller Abbruch, was in der Situation (Nähe 10% 4 leute noch am Leben) ziemlich dämlich wäre. Also ganz ehrlich: selbst schuld. Der arme GM kann auch nix dafür, dass dein Vater den Geist freigelassen hat. Jeder weiß, dass er beim Bosskampf den GEist besser nciht freilassen sollte, weil man nei weiß, ob der Boss nicht doch fällt. 
Meiner Meinung nach sollte er den Titel auch nciht per Ticket bekommen.oO

Ich weiß nicht, dämlich handeln und den GM zu belatschern zu versuchen - eine Sache.
Hier auch noch rummosern, ne andere Sache. Was erwartest du denn für ne Antwort?


----------



## Luc - (15. November 2010)

Rchard schrieb:


> Firstkill war von Blood Legion aber egal (im 10ner).




Das be-ja ich jetzt einfach mal.


----------



## Landerson (15. November 2010)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> Ich finde das dermaßen unfair. Sein Vater hat, wie alle anderen, dazu beigetragen den Lichkönig zu töten.
> Und nur weil er (wegen dem Krüppelgreifen) seinen Geist freigelassen hat muss er nun auf den hart erkämpften Titel
> verzichten.
> Manchmal hasse ich die Logik von Blizz.
> ...




Zum Glueck bist du das losgeworden... 


Oh mein Gott, wenn ich hier manche Posts lese muss ich schon lachen.
"Poese Blizzards, Frechheit, Fail, dehnen sollte man in den A*** treten."

Es war seine Schuld, er war bei eigentlichen Kill nicht vorort. warum auch den Geist freilassen bevor der Kampf vorbei ist.
Frag ihn mal warum er das gemacht hat, wuerde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Udalrich (15. November 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ist euch schonmal was Ähnliches passiert, dass ihr wegen einem Bug irgendwas nicht bekommen habt und es im Nachhinein auch durch einen GM nicht kriegen konntet? Wir beide sind ziemlich enttäuscht darüber, was da gestern Abend passiert ist und mein Vater auch ziemlich wütend, weil der Bug immer noch nicht gepatcht wurde und er dank dem Bug (also Blizzards Schuld) den Königsmörder nicht bekommen hat.



Wobei hier ja kein Bug dran schuld ist. - Erinnert mich an die Szene aus 'Zurück in die Zukunft III': "Du schuldest mir 100 $ für das Pferd, Schmied. Es mochte das Hufeisen nicht und hat mich abgeworfen, da wurde ich sauer und hab es erschossen."


Okay, man ist zwar selbst mitten im Bosskampf gestorben und hat selbst freiwillig den Geist freigelassen hat, aber WENN man tatsächlich unbedingt die Schuld bei jemand anderem sucht, sollte man sich eher die anderen Raider vornehmen, denn die haben ja den Try nicht abgebrochen, obwohl jemand den Geist freigelassen hatte. ICH hätte denen an deiner Stelle im TS die Ohren zugeblubbert "okay, neuer Try. Lasst Euch sterben. Wehe Ihr haut den jetzt um, ich flieg gerade rein..."

Aber schon klar, die bösen GMs sind schuld, weil sie die Titel nicht verschenken. Oder Blizzard, weil deren Programm (so wie jede andere Software auf der Welt) nicht bugfrei ist. Oder der PC-Hersteller, weil man mit einem schnelleren PC nicht gestorben wäre. Oder die Ehefrau, weil die vorhin so gemein geschimpft hat und man sich überhaupt nicht konzentrieren konnte. Oder usw. usf....


----------



## Captn.Pwn (15. November 2010)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Athene hat da mal Folgendes gesagt (grob übersetzt, bezog sich auf etwas anderes, ist aber egal):
> "Es ist ihr Spiel... Sie (Blizzard) können dir an einem Tag sagen, ja natürlich kannst du dies und das machen, und dich am nächsten Tag bannen weil du genau das gemacht hast (...), du akzeptierst mit den ToS, AGB, etc. dass du dich der Gewalt der GMs beugen musst, weil sie Recht im Spiel definieren."



ja der gute athene ist schlauer als er aussieht 

btt: 
kann gut nachvollziehen, dass es ärgerlich ist, vor allem wenn man es gewöhnt ist schonmal geist frei zu lassen, weil man es eh nicht mehr schafft
und dieser blöde geier langsamer fliegt als eine schildkröte kriecht.
leider bleibt deinem vater wohl nichts anderes übrig als es nochmal zu versuchen


----------



## Mofeist (15. November 2010)

Einfach gesagt: Pech gehabt. 

klingt hart ist aber so. In solchen Fällen macht Blizzard nunmal nichts.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (15. November 2010)

Es ist erst ein wipe, wenns ein wipe ist!
^^


----------



## benniboy (15. November 2010)

Haben letzte Woche den Algalon 25er Kill nachgeholt. Parr Trys gebraucht irgendwann bei 7% fängt er an den Raid zu zerlegen, weil beide Tanks tot sind. mittlerweile sind es 5 Prozent noch Raidleiter sagt: Ja bringt nichts mehr Geist freilassen und reinlaufen um Zeit zu sparen. gesagt getan 15 Leute lassen den Geist frei bis es aufeinam im TS heisst: "Hey hier steht ja ne Kiste der Boss ist down" Klasse! Stimmt ja, ab 3% Ist der Kampf vorbei. 
Natürlich wollen alle schnell in die Inni um den Erofolg noch zu bekommen, doch leider konnte nicht schnell genug gerezzt werden und trotz des schnellen Tempos des Toten Greifs schafften wir es nicht rechtzeitig in die Inni und haben den Erfolg nicht bekommen. Bis auf die Parr Leute die den Geist nicht frei lassten.

Ticket geöffnet und natrülich haben wir den Erfolg nicht bekommen.
Was solls, wir nächste Woche nachgeholt.



Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> btt:
> kann gut nachvollziehen, dass es ärgerlich ist, vor allem wenn man es gewöhnt ist schonmal geist frei zu lassen, weil man es eh nicht mehr schafft
> und dieser blöde geier langsamer fliegt als eine schildkröte kriecht.



Aber selbst wenn er mit dem Greif noch rechtzeitig rein käme. Der Kampf ist in dem moment noch aktiv, also hätte er die Inni so oder so nicht betreten können, es sei den er wäre mit einem Battlerezz wieder gekommen.


----------



## urk0815 (15. November 2010)

- im Bosskampf Geist freilassen     * Fehler
*- zu glauben das der Greif dran schuld ist nicht rechtzeitig dazu sein (btw. er wäre am Instanzportal widerbelebt worden mit dem "freundlichen" Hinweis das "die Zone während einer Begegnung nicht betreten werden kann") *großer Fehler
*- den GM vollnöllen weil er einem den Fehler nicht freiwillig ungeschehen macht *ganz großer Fehler

- der Community diesen Brüller auch noch vollen Ernstes vorheulen  UNBEZAHLBAR*


----------



## DarkØm3n (15. November 2010)

yorklin schrieb:


> Für so sachen sollte man Blizzard echt mal in den Ars** treten, er hat dazu beigetragen den Lk zu töten und bekommt nur wegen nen Bug von Blizzard selber den Titel nicht... was macht das für eine Logik!!!
> 
> Es bekommen 9 von 10leuten den titel und der 1 ist als Deko dabei oder was?! Wenn Blizzard zu doof ist das Spiel bugfrei zumachen, dann sollen sie nicht sagen es sei die schuld der spieler!
> 
> ...



Bitte Leute - rafft es mal. Geist freilassen während des laufenden Kampfes = EIGENverschuld. Es GIBT keine Ausrede.


----------



## EisblockError (15. November 2010)

Er hätte den Titel bekommen wenn er nicht wiederbelebt worden wäre.


----------



## Vatenkeist (15. November 2010)

er ist selber schuld - punkt aus - geist freilassen FAIL

soll er ihn halt nächste id legen


----------



## Nusku (15. November 2010)

Scheint auf GM anzukommen. Hatte soetwa smal in Ulduar. Musste die ID angeben und wer in dem Raid mit war. Danach wurde mir am nächsten Tag der Erfolg gut geschrieben


----------



## Díntilion (15. November 2010)

Mahlzeit,

zum TE kann ich nur sagen, selber schuld mein freund. Ich hatte das auch auf die "harte" tour lernen müssen den geist nicht freizulassen im bosskampf, bis der letzte member tot umfällt. zumal greifen bug hin oder her, er hätte den erfolg und den titel sowiso nicht bekommen da die instanz während des kampfes nicht betreten werden kann. da muss ich den jungs von blizz voll recht geben. sicher ists schade und ärgerlich, nur wie gesagt,selber schuld. aus fehlern lernt man (normalerweise). 

was die antworten des gm´s betrifft, kann und möchte ich nichts dazu sagen. ich habe bisher den blizzard kundendienst (egal ob phone oder ingame) immer als sehr kompetent, kulant, freundlich und hilfsbereit erlebt. zumal, wie man in den wald schreit so kommt es meist zurück   wenn ich gm gewesen wäre, hätte ich ihm den titel ebenfalls nicht gegeben. wer im endcontent am raiden ist sollte zumindest wissen wann er den geist freizulassen hat und wann nicht.

und wenn ich so die anderen posts lese, jaaaa, der arme vadder, die doofen pööösen gm´s und der krüppelige greif.... hey leute,wie lange spielt ihr wow? seid 5 minuten? er hätte den 310% greifen haben können, es hätte ihm gerade mal garnichts genützt, siehe oben. manchmal sollte man sein hirn auf "on" stellen bevor man nen raid betritt. und dann auch zu seinen fehlern stehn und nicht versuchen sie den gm´s oder sonstwem zu unterstellen.
was jetzt noch fehlt ist die "ich zahle ja auch die 13 euro" im monat story, die würde da auch noch ganz gut reinpassen.

im großen und ganzen eine sinnlose diskussion über etwas wo ganz deutlich ein fail vom spieler ist und absolut nichts mit gm´s oder bugs zu tun hat!


----------



## schneemaus (16. November 2010)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Jo. Und nun? Selbst schuld. Es ist bekannt, dass man so den Bosskill net abkriegt. Das hat nix mit nem Bug zu tun. Klar, kanni ch den Aerger verstehen, aber der GM hat richtig gehandelt. Btw nächste mal "Vater" durch "Freund" ersetzen. Wirkt zwar genauso unglaubwürdig, aber so bleiben die Flames jdfs geringer.^^



Kinners, nä. Bei den Antworten hier weiß ich mal wieder, wieso mein Wow-Account seit nem Monat auf Eis liegt 

Ich hab den Fred hier erstellt, weil mein Vater mich drum gebeten hat - Seit Erstellen hab ich gerade eben das erste Mal hier reingeschaut.

A propos "Selbst Schuld mit Geist freilassen..." Kennt ihr den Battlerezz? Dadurch hätte er nämlich sehr wohl den Titel bekommen.

Mal abgesehen davon predige ich ihm schon seit nem guten Jahr, dass man seinen Geist in ner Ini nicht freizulassen hat, wenn nicht alle tot sind 

Von daher - mir ist es egal, ob er seinen Königsmörder nun hat oder nicht. Aufgegeben hat er es übrigens immer noch nicht, er will morgen beim Kundendienst anrufen.

Sayonara!


----------



## Emyr (16. November 2010)

Den Rezz von Therenas bekommt er aber nicht wenn er sich außerhalb der Instanz befindet. 

Wenn ich lese dass Leute wegen ihrer eigenen Dummheit Tickets schreiben und es auf einen angeblichen Bug in der Spielmechanik schieben bzw. die Leitungen beim Kundendienst für diejenigen die wirklich Hilfe brauchen blockieren könnte ich die Wände hochgehen....die Wartezeiten sind eh schon hoch genug


----------



## ztryqer (16. November 2010)

@schneemaus: Wenn dich das "Feedback" nicht (mehr) interessiert lass diesen Thread doch einfach von 'nem Mod schließen - dann hat das Elend ein Ende


----------



## Kalle1978 (16. November 2010)

Ich hab hier einige sinvolle und weniger sinnvolle Nachrichten gelesen.
Fakt ist, das sich der TE nicht beschwert, sondern fragt wem sowas auch schon passiert ist.

Und nein mir ist sowas noch nicht passiert. (Gott sei Dank nicht. Oder sonst wem ^^)

Es ist aber richtig daß man seit Classic zeiten den Geist erst mit dem Los des RL frei gibt.
Natürlich ist das jetzt eine besonder Situation, daß man wirklich langsam fliegt (sei es von Blizz gewollt oder nicht) und das man per zufall auch noch lebendig am Friedhof wiederbelebt wird.

Es ist eine Doofe Situation. Ich Drücke Deinem Vater die Daumen, daß dein Vater es wieder schafft.


----------



## Tinkerballa (16. November 2010)

Kalle1978 schrieb:


> Ich hab hier einige sinvolle und weniger sinnvolle Nachrichten gelesen.
> Fakt ist, das sich der TE nicht beschwert, sondern fragt wem sowas auch schon passiert ist.



aber er hat sich bei nem gm beschwert, ist dasselbe 

und wenn sein dad so blöd (sorry) ist, und den geist freilässt, kann ich mich den leuten hier nur anschließen!

kleiner tipp: wenn dein vater ihn nochwill, soll er zu uns auf ysera transen. warum? schau in meine signatur!


----------



## schneemaus (16. November 2010)

1. Sie, nicht er, bitte, danke.
2. Ich habe mich nirgendwo beschwert. Weder bei einem GM, noch beim telefonischen Kundendienst, noch hier im Forum, wenn man mal richtig lesen würde.
3. Beschränkt sich das konstruktive Feedback, was nicht aus Epicfail etc. besteht, auf einen Bruchteil des Threads - Und den, tja, den darf sich mein Vater raussuchen ^^


----------



## Kalle1978 (16. November 2010)

'tschuldigung sie
Ich denke Dein Paps schafft das auch wieder.


----------



## DasWolti (16. November 2010)

Es ist aber nun echt schon lange genug bekannt, dass man beim LK aufgrund der besonderen Mechanik  der letzten 10% den Geist nicht freilassen darf, da man ansonsten nicht mehr die Anforderungen erfüllt den titel zu bekommen. Also, PECH GEHABT!!!!


----------



## Cytus (16. November 2010)

Da wird auch kein Anruf beim Support helfen, wenn du freilassen klickst ist der loot genauso weg, er war an einem Teil des Kampfes nicht beteiligt und stand vor der Ini, er war somit zum Zeitpunkt des Kills nicht in der Instanz und hat keinen Anrecht auf den Titel, wird ihn nochmal umhaun müssen um den Titel abzugreifen, was anderes wird da nicht gehen.


----------



## Trolligerand (16. November 2010)

Das lernt man doch schon von klein auf, den geist NICHT freilassen!


----------



## CarpoX (16. November 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Von daher - mir ist es egal, ob er seinen Königsmörder nun hat oder nicht. Aufgegeben hat er es übrigens immer noch nicht, er will morgen beim Kundendienst anrufen.



Viel Glück - das wird er nämlich brauchen. Und zwar eine sehr große Portion davon.
Warum überhaupt so umständlich? Ist ja nicht so, dass man nur einmal die Gelegenheit hat den Lich King zu legen. Beim nächsten Mal einfach Geist nicht freilassen und aufhören, wegen so nem Kleinkram ein Fass aufzumachen...


----------



## Gast20180212 (16. November 2010)

das geistfreilassen ist ein bug, wie ich es nun mitbekommen habe.
also keine beabsichtige aktion vom vater! (wenn es wirklich so war, um von der peinlichen tatsache abzulenken.^^)
aber ja den bug gibt es. (manche werden ja beim geistfreilassen auch direkt wiederbelebt)

also ich denke mal meiner meinung zufolge hätte er den titel schon verdiehnt.
wenn es so der wahrheit entspricht - selbst wenn er nicht die ganze zeit dabei war.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(ja es ist ein bug !, wie auch das man abmountet wenn man fliegt, einfach so, usw.
blizzard hat ebend an alle bug bereiche gedacht 

jedoch, das man verlangsamt fliegt, ist kein bug, das ist für cata schon eingeführt worden.
das zählt zu den gildenerfolgen - nervig noch vor cata schon einzufügen, aber so ist blizz nunmal)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Manaori (16. November 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Kinners, nä. Bei den Antworten hier weiß ich mal wieder, wieso mein Wow-Account seit nem Monat auf Eis liegt
> 
> Ich hab den Fred hier erstellt, weil mein Vater mich drum gebeten hat - Seit Erstellen hab ich gerade eben das erste Mal hier reingeschaut.
> 
> ...



Klar kennen wir den Battlerezz, aber den bekommt man auch nicht, wenn man freigelassen hat  Hatte da auch mal ne nette Situation, weiß nur leider nicht mehr wo. Auf jeden Fall dürfte ich als Heiler mitgewesen sein, Wipe, oder so gut wie, ich war schon tot... Wipe wird angesagt im TS, Die die noch leben sollen, sollen sich sterben lassen, und ich lasse schonmal Geist frei. 
Sobald der Ladebildschirm (der dauert bei mir immer etwas xD) weg war, sah ich den Whsiper von nem Freund von mir, Druidchen, der meinte "meh wieso lässt du frei , ich hätte dich gerezzt damit du rezzen kannst! " 

Fazit, freigelassene  Geister kann man nicht battlerezzen, darum ist es immer noch Eigenverschulden 

Aber sieh's positiv, spätestens jetzt dürfte er es gelernt haben... wenn nicht, dann lernt er's nie.


----------



## Leesan (16. November 2010)

es ist egal ob er Geist freilässt und nen Geist ist oder aufm Friedhof lebend steht Geist freilassen im Bossfight ist immer Fail also verdient er den Titel auch nicht.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (16. November 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Kinners, nä. Bei den Antworten hier weiß ich mal wieder, wieso mein Wow-Account seit nem Monat auf Eis liegt
> 
> Ich hab den Fred hier erstellt, weil mein Vater mich drum gebeten hat - Seit Erstellen hab ich gerade eben das erste Mal hier reingeschaut.
> 
> ...





Deswegen seh Ich dich nicht mehr Online ! :O

Tritt deinem Dad einfach in den Hintern das er Arthas nochmal umklatscht 

P.s.: Mil. hat mich auf meiner Gnomenkriegerin nicht in Dala erkannt :>


----------



## Gibin (16. November 2010)

Es war schon immer so, wenn man im Bosskampf den Geist freiläst kann man nicht plündern, und der Boss zählt nicht für Quests. Das das für Titel gilt ist naheliegend. Das weis man, das macht man nicht! Ende der Diskusion.

Gruss Gibin


----------



## reappy (16. November 2010)

Auf das ACM hat er bewusst mit dem klick auf Geist freilassen verzichtet und nicht erst durch seine versehendliche Wiederbelebung.
Wie du selbst geschrieben hast hat er auf freilassen geklickt weil nur mehr 4 Leute gelebt haben und er dachte es wird ein wipe.
Somit ists für ihn zwar blöd gelaufen aber es gibt da wirklich keinen Grund die spielmechanik zu bemängeln.

Ausserdem ist es Schwachsinn das er sich vor das Tor stellt den es geht erst dann wieder los wenn ALLE mitspieler wieder rdy sind.
Das einzige was er mit seinem frühen freilassen erreicht ist das er oben vor dem Boss ein paar Minuten länger warten muss bis auch der letzte rdy ist....


----------



## Bandit 1 (16. November 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Kinners, nä. Bei den Antworten hier weiß ich mal wieder, wieso mein Wow-Account seit nem Monat auf Eis liegt
> 
> Ich hab den Fred hier erstellt, weil mein Vater mich drum gebeten hat - Seit Erstellen hab ich gerade eben das erste Mal hier reingeschaut.
> 
> ...



Ich mache ein Thread auf in dem ich eindeutig erkläre, das ich Mist gebaut habe. Was soll da kommen ?

"Oooh, du armer, komm ich ruf auch noch beim Kundendienst an. Bestimmt kriegt er den Erfolg dann wenn wir alle anrufen" _*Kopfstreichel*_

Ich habe es schon vorher geschrieben, eine Woche später ist die ID wieder frisch. Den nochmal legen - NICHT FREILASSEN - und fettich.

Was für Antworten hast du denn erwartet ?

OMFG...


----------



## Gibin (16. November 2010)

Irgendwie kommt bei mir gerade die Frage auf wie es sein kann das jemand am Lich-King steht und bis hierhin noch nicht die Spielmechanik verstanden hat. Ach ja Charakter gibts ja bei ebay und die Ausrüstung bekommt man hintergergeschmissen.

Verständnisslose Grüsse Gibin


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (16. November 2010)

Gibin schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommt bei mir gerade die Frage auf wie es sein kann das jemand am Lich-King steht und bis hierhin noch nicht die Spielmechanik verstanden hat. Ach ja Charakter gibts ja bei ebay und die Ausrüstung bekommt man hintergergeschmissen.
> 
> Verständnisslose Grüsse Gibin



Ähm .. Auch wenn man mir HIER nicht glauben mag, (Buffed Bonus usw) aber für Schneemaus leg Ich meine Hand ins Feuer was das Spieltechnische betrifft .. Dazu kenn Ich sie schon zu lange  Und wir haben uns erst vor kurzem hier in Buffed entdeckt


----------



## MisterGeko (16. November 2010)

Auch von mir ein SELBER SCHULD!

PS: LOL


----------



## Duselette (16. November 2010)

ich frage mich die ganze Zeit was die Thread-Überschrift zu bedeuten hat...

... ansonsten sollte wohl jeder selber wissen, dass man seinen Geist nicht vorm Wipe freigibt. Ich meine dazu gibts Ansagen vom Leiter.


----------



## Takius (16. November 2010)

Selber schuld. Und nein, solche Erfolge werden nicht angerechnet.


----------



## Zachariaz (16. November 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Danke für die LoLs zu später Stunde...dann wollen wir mal xD



Ja, dann wollen wir mal XD



Sorzzara schrieb:


> Mein Vater, mein Freund, Freund eines Freundes, meine Oma...Atomrofl ;-)
> Mal ne Frage...beobachtest du deinen Vater beim spielen, oder führt ihr äusserst seltsame Frühstücksgespräche bei euch, dass du so detailliert über die Raidaktivität deines Dads bescheid weisst? Falls ja...autsch.



Dir entgeht aber auch gar nichts  Kann ja vielleicht möglich sein, dass das Kind seinem Vater beim Spielen zuschaut. Wer tut das heutzutage nicht, wenn jemand Computerspiele spielt?
Mit Freunden geht das doch auch, denn da kenne ich genug Leute, die sowas machen...



Sorzzara schrieb:


> Wenn du, ähhhh, dein Vater *g* nach 4 Monaten LK raiden immer noch nicht weisst, dass man in dem Fight NIEMALS den Geist freilässt, solange nicht auch noch der letzte Spieler im Dreck liegt, dann bist du entweder blind sowie taub oder hast keine Ahnung von dem Fight. In jedem Fall würd ich sagen...selber Schuld.



Du, ich muss zugeben, dass ich es selber nicht wusste, aber anhand deiner Aussage weiß, dass es jetzt genau SO ist. Und das ist mir Piepsegal, was andere Leute von mir denken, denn ich spiele das Spiel wie es MIR passt, und nicht, was andere mir vorschreiben. Du glaubst gar nicht, wieviele Menschen sich gar nicht auskennen, und darunter auch sein/ihr Vater. Ich selber habe aber nie meinen Geist freigelassen, weil ich einfach nur das Geschehen beobachte möchte. Ist das eventuell Glück? In dem Falle muss ich auch sagen, dass, wenn man den Titel nicht bekommt, auch die Option weggelassen werden müsste, dass man den Geist freilassen sollte. Denn wenn ich den Kampf bestritten habe, was man verfolgen kann (von den GMs), dann sollte man auch den Titel bekommen. Ganz einfache Sache...



Sorzzara schrieb:


> Okay, an der Antwort ist was genau patzig? Ich glaube dir jetzt einfach mal nicht dass dich der GM mit "Nö sorry du, Hackbrettfressen wie dir setz ich ne ID net back, da habich gar keen bock auf" geantwortet hat. Und ID resets gibts wenn überhaupt, nur wenn ein Fehler (Iniserverabsturz, Schwerer Lootbug, Brand im Rechenzentrum mit mindestens neun Toten) seitens Blizz vorliegt.



Du weißt wirklich nicht, was patzig bedeutet? Ich arbeite im Handel und weiß, wie Kunden patzig sein können, ohne beleidigend zu werden. Geh mal öfter raus aus der Bude, dann wirst du die Dinge mit anderen Augen sehen. Ein kleiner Tipp von mir ;-)



Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ob er am FH wiederbelebt wird, oder ein Geist bleibt macht keinen Unterschied...in keinem Fall würde er / du in die Ini reinkommen solange der Encounter noch am Laufen ist. Sei lieber froh dass du den Normalen Flug und net depie Geisterschnecke hattest ^^ Patzig heisst "Tut mir leid, aber dass man Geister im LK Fight nicht freilassen sollte, weiss die com auch nicht erst seit heute" und ich wette, sogar das wäre 10 mal gemeiner als das schlimmste was man jemals von einem GM zu hören kriegen würde!



Jetzt auf einmal weisst du, was patzig heisst?! Also irgendwie finde ich die Aussage momentan LOL! Es gibt auch Leute, die fangen das Spielen jetzt erst an und wissen sicherlich nicht, was Sache ist. Dazu trägt die Com bei, getreu nach dem Motto: Du weisst nicht, was ein "Mount" ist? ROFL...



Sorzzara schrieb:


> Der "Bug" liegt hier, wie so oft, zwischen den Ohren des Benutzers. Das Problem ist uns bekannt, aber wir können leider nicht daran arbeiten. Aber Wut ist gut, die bringt die kleinen grauen Zellen vllt. mal wieder ein bisschen in Schwung. Ich meine ich hba da was knirschen hören...



Ja, das solltest du auch öfters tun, wenns der Genesung beiträgt. Ich denke, du hast eine andere Weltanschauung als ich und ich find es sogar okay. Nur...bitte hör auf die Menschen in eine Schublade zu kategorisieren!



Sorzzara schrieb:


> Fazit...du bist schuld, Blizz nicht. Suck on it.



Ich glaube etwas vom Vater gelesen zu haben...Aber seis drum...dir sei verziehen, dass du um 2 Uhr Morgens schreibst ))

In diesem Sinne..


----------



## Kotnik (16. November 2010)

Schneemaus, was genau hat sich dein Vater von dem Thread erwartet?
Dass buffed zum roten Telefon greift und direkt bei Blizzard anruft?
Und es tut mir ja leid, aber wenn das nächste Mal der Kundenservice besetzt und nicht erreichbar sein sollte, weil ich auch warum. Weil Leute da anrufen und sich beschweren, dass sie einen Titel nicht bekommen, für den sie schlicht zu doof waren.
Wisst ihr was, ich ruf demnächst an, wenn ich nciht weiß, ich skillen soll oder wenn ich ein item nicht bekommen hab. Kann man einen Fehler vielleicht auch mal eingestehen?

Und NEIN, die Reaktionen hier sind kein Anzeichen für eine schlechte WoW-Community, sorry, da gibts andere Anzeichen. Jeder einzelne, der sich hier schriftlich beömmelt hat, naja hat schlicht und einfach recht. Wenn ich mich hinstelle und mutwillig etwas Dummes sage, dann darf ich mich nicht beschweren, wenn ich ausgelacht werde.


----------



## DreiHaare (16. November 2010)

Egal


----------



## Lari (16. November 2010)

@ Freilass-Bug:
Es gibt einen Bug, der einen nach dem manuellen Freilassen direkt lebendig an den Geistheiler stellt, oft genug erlebt. Jedoch habe ich bei etwa 100 Wipes seit Patch 4.0.1 nicht ein einziges mal erlebt, dass jemand automatisch freigelassen wurde.

@ der GM war patzig:
Normalerweise ist dem GM aus dem Ticket ersichtlich, worum es denn geht. Dort wird er gesehen haben, dass ein Erfolg nicht angerechnet wurde. Die GMs können Erfolge nicht nachträglich geben bzw. sie werden wohl ihre Richtlinien diesbezüglich haben. Er wird sich als mit etwa folgendem Wortlaut gemeldet haben: "Kurz Zeit?" Dein Dad: "Ja." GM: "Wir können dir leider den Erfolg nicht geben. Kann ich sonst noch was für dich tun?"

Und ab hier wird wohl dein Vater angefangen haben patzig zu werden. Wir kennen das Chat-Protokoll nicht, aber ich wette, dass der GM eventuell mürrisch reagiert hat, aber keinesfalls angefangen hat patzig zu werden.

Und jetzt bitte wieter im Kreis drehen


----------



## Kotnik (16. November 2010)

Zachariaz schrieb:


> Du, ich muss zugeben, *dass ich es selber nicht wusste*, aber anhand deiner Aussage weiß, dass es jetzt genau SO ist. Und das ist mir Piepsegal, was andere Leute von mir denken, *denn ich spiele das Spiel wie es MIR passt, und nicht, was andere mir vorschreiben*. Du glaubst gar nicht, wieviele Menschen sich gar nicht auskennen, und darunter auch sein/ihr Vater. Ich selber habe aber nie meinen Geist freigelassen, weil ich einfach nur das Geschehen beobachte möchte. Ist das eventuell Glück? In dem Falle muss ich auch sagen, dass, wenn man den Titel nicht bekommt,* auch die Option weggelassen werden müsste, dass man den Geist freilassen sollte*. Denn wenn ich den Kampf bestritten habe, was man verfolgen kann (von den GMs), dann sollte man auch den Titel bekommen. Ganz einfache Sache...



Es steht jedem frei, das Spiel zu spielen wie es ihm oder ihr passt, aber wenn ein Schurke mit einer RObe rumrennt und einem weißen Dolch oder sich weigert, sinnvoll zu spielen, weil es ihm so besser gefällt, dann, naja, darf er das tun, aber braucht sich nicht wundern, wenn man ihn nirgendwohin mitnimmt. Dieses Argument finde ich immer etwas seltsam und lustigerweise höre ich es auch immer nur von den belustigenden Exemplaren, die man gelegentlich in Raids trifft und die abstruseste Skillungen/Sockelungen etc haben und absoluten SChwachsinn machen. Die geben dann gerne mal als Antwort pampig zurück, dass sie so spielen wie sie wollen und dass ich ihnen nix vorzuschreiben hab.


Lustig finde ich auch, dass sich die Unwissenheit Vieler bis in die Raids zieht. Ich weiß ja nciht, wie andere an das SPiel herangehen, aber ich hab mein Hirn schon weit vor dem letzten Raid-Tier eingeschaltet. Klar, eine ganze Zeit lang ist man ein unwissender Noob, der durch die Welt stolpert und immer wieder fragt "ach ja?!" weil man schlicht und einfach neu ist. Aber wenn man meint, man muss raiden gehen, dann sollte man die SPielmechanik schon langsam mal durchstiegen haben. Vielleicht liegts auch an einer neuen Generation (nicht unbedingt altersmäßig) von SPielern, die sich gar nicht mehr mit dem SPiel beschäftigen wollen, aber ich habe mich ncoh für das Spiel interessiert, hab mir Tipps durchgelesen, Instanzkarten auf Buffed angesehen, um komplizierte Inis zu verstehen. Aber ey lol is ja nurn game. nicht wahr?

Und dass di Option weggelassen werden sollte..Naja, prinzipiell klar, er hat teilgenommen, ABER erstens würde das, was du vorschlägst sicher wieder einige Exploit-Nischen offenlassen und außerdem ist so nunmal die Spielmechanik. Ist sie in jeder Gammelinstanz also sollte man es bis ENDE des Contents doch mitekommen haben. Diese ganzen "MAn sollte..."-Vorschläge zielen meist darauf ab, immer mehr Dummheit und Uninformiertheit zu tolerieren und den Spielern noch mehr hinten rein zu blasen, auch wenn sie mutwillig dumm handeln. Warum nciht demnächst den Titel verteilen, auch wenn mand en LK nicht gelegt hat, weil er lag ja FAST und man hats ja mal gesehen und sich soooo bemüht, weil EY LOL, schließlich zahl ich ja 13 EUro im Monat und hab daher das ANRECHT, diesen Titel zu haben, genauso wie jeder andere. Merkt ihr noch was? Was für Trottelfeatures sollen denn noch eingeführt werden? Demnächst rennen echt alle noch ein Bläschenfolie eingepackt durch die gegend mit einem instant-battlerezz-knopf im inventar, weil ey lol, sterben? WTF BLIZZ!




Zachariaz schrieb:


> Du weißt wirklich nicht, was patzig bedeutet? Ich arbeite im Handel und weiß, wie Kunden patzig sein können, ohne beleidigend zu werden. Geh mal öfter raus aus der Bude, dann wirst du die Dinge mit anderen Augen sehen. Ein kleiner Tipp von mir ;-)


Und weißt du was? NIemand mag gönnerhafte Klugscheißer...


----------



## Bergerdos (16. November 2010)

Ich weiß nicht was die Leute hier alle von "bekannter Spielmechanik" schreiben, die Mechanik sieht so aus:

Wenn Du im Bosskampf stirbst und als Leiche beim Boss liegst hast Du Anrecht auf den Loot und damit auch auf eventuelle Erfolge.
Wenn Du stirbst und Deinen Geist freilässt liegt dein Körper immernoch beim Boss wärend Du als Geist rumläufst, Du hast genauso Anrecht auf den Loot und eventuelle Erfolge als wenn Du nicht freigelassen hast. 
Beweis: Wenn "Plünden als Gruppe" eingestellt ist kannst Du auch auf dem Geistergreif sitzend mitwürfeln, schon oft genug gemacht.

Wenn Du deinen Geist freilässt und Dich bei Bob wiederbeleben lässt (mit dem 10 Minuten Buff) dann ist die Leiche nicht mehr in der Instanz und Das Lootrecht ist weg.
Ausnahme der Mechanik ist in der Scherbenwelt Bota / Mecha/ Arka / FDS, da wird man nach "Geist freilassen" automatisch am Friedhof wiederbelebt (damals gab es noch keinen Geistergreif und damit keine Möglichkeit als Geist in die Ini zurückzukommen).

Was jetzt dem Vater des TE passiert ist ist ein Bug. Er hat den Geist freigelassen was ihn noch nicht den Erfolg gekostet hat, denn seine Leiche lag immernoch in der Ini. Der Bug war - hatt ich auch schon - dass er nicht als Geist am Friedhof ankam sondern sofort wiederbelebt wurde. Damit war seine Leiche beim Kill nicht in der Ini und daher kein Lootrecht und kein Erfolg.
Es ist halt Auslegungssache des GM ob der Titel gegeben wird, aber von einem "selber Schuld" zu sprechen ist übertrieben, denn wäre er ganz normal als Geist auf dem Friedhof gelandet hätte er den Titel bekommen.


----------



## Kotnik (16. November 2010)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was die Leute hier alle von "bekannter Spielmechanik" schreiben, die Mechanik sieht so aus:
> 
> Wenn Du im Bosskampf stirbst und als Leiche beim Boss liegst hast Du Anrecht auf den Loot und damit auch auf eventuelle Erfolge.
> Wenn Du stirbst und Deinen Geist freilässt liegt dein Körper immernoch beim Boss wärend Du als Geist rumläufst, Du hast genauso Anrecht auf den Loot und eventuelle Erfolge als wenn Du nicht freigelassen hast.
> ...



Das ist schlicht und einfach falsch.

Wer den Geist freilässt, hat KEIN Anrecht auf den loot. War immer so, wird immer so sein. 
Ich selbst war mal so doof, in TBC, wir waren TdM nonhero und waren nicht so toll ausgerüstet, Kael war entsprechend schwer und ich hab leider aus versehen den geist freigelassen, während der tapfere Druide en boss killte. Bekam ich die erlaubnis, heroic zu gehen? bekam ich loot? NEIN

Genug Leute, denen exakt das gleiche auch in der ICC passiert ist, noch lange vor dem Bob-Bug. Also bitte, einfach..nicht.
Mitwürfeln darf man NUR, wenn man den Geist freilässt, NACHDEM der Boss lag. Lootrecht hast du NUR, wenn du im MOment des Bosskills da warst, tot, aber kein Geist. Ist so, sorry.


----------



## Ruison (16. November 2010)

das stimmt ja mal gar nciht an den über mir. 

man kann seinen geist vorher freilassen solange man in der geistform ist, wird man bei 10% vom lk wieder in die instanz wiederbelebt und man kann mitlooten. hatte ich schon so oft.

da aber nun ein bug vorherschte und der vater am geistheiler wiederbelebt wurde, konnte er nicht beim lk wiederbelebt werden. aber es war NICHT seine schuld, denn es ist ein bug.

was blizz nun da entscheidet ist eine andere sache, aber es ist nicht seine schuld denn wenn das spiel an dieser stelle nicht verbuggt gewesen wäre, hätte er den loot.


----------



## Kotnik (16. November 2010)

Blizzard hat jetzt nciht ernsthaft diesen Dummfug eingeführt oder? Für wie dumm halten sie ihre Spieler denn bitte? Und wie recht haben sie scheinbar damit? oO

Ich muss das aber nochmal nachprüfen, wenn das wirklich so ist...*kopf @ Tisch*

Das ist wenn aber neu und eine kürzlich eingeführte Trottelbremse. Weil ich einfach oft genug erlebt habe, dass Leute in der ICC den Geist freiließen und eben nicht looten konnten.

Es mag ein Bug sein, aber dumm war seine aktion dennoch. Und meiner Meinung nach hat er dennoch ZURECHT den Titel nicht, weil es einfach nicht so gehört, dass man gerezzt wird/looten kann, wenn man so doof is den Geist freizulassen.


----------



## Fremder123 (16. November 2010)

Kurz und knapp: Ihr könnt euch jetzt noch zwanzig Seiten verbal auf die Fresse hauen, er wird den Titel nicht bekommen.^^


----------



## Serodian (16. November 2010)

also nurmal so als erinnerung sollte es vergessen worden sein: es geht meines wissens nicht um den 10% tod sondern vorher. da nurnoch ein paar spieler lebten, ging er von einem wipe aus und wollte geist freilassen damit das mit dem greifen nicht so lange dauert, was aber gehörig schiefging da er dann durch den bug auf dem friedhof belebt wurde. danach wurde der lk zerlegt. dass er den geist freiließ hätte ihm den titel nicht verwehrt sondern die tatsache dass er dann lebendig und somit "nicht in der nähe" als der kill vonstatten ging vor der icc stand. wofür er, nebenbei erwähnt, nichts kann. zu tbc war das ganze noch ne ecke anders. seit ner weile ist es aber so, dass wenn ich beim encouter dabei bin, VOR dem kill den geist freilasse ich trotzdem looten kann, erfolg kriege usw... zumindest mein stand. eventuell trügt mich meine erinnerung auch.


----------



## Zachariaz (16. November 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Es steht jedem frei, das Spiel zu spielen wie es ihm oder ihr passt, aber wenn ein Schurke mit einer RObe rumrennt und einem weißen Dolch oder sich weigert, sinnvoll zu spielen, weil es ihm so besser gefällt, dann, naja, darf er das tun, aber braucht sich nicht wundern, wenn man ihn nirgendwohin mitnimmt. Dieses Argument finde ich immer etwas seltsam und lustigerweise höre ich es auch immer nur von den belustigenden Exemplaren, die man gelegentlich in Raids trifft und die abstruseste Skillungen/Sockelungen etc haben und absoluten SChwachsinn machen. Die geben dann gerne mal als Antwort pampig zurück, dass sie so spielen wie sie wollen und dass ich ihnen nix vorzuschreiben hab.



Das Argument ist großartig. Denn letztenendes muss ich die Konsequenz dafür tragen...Die Konsequenz, dass ich als Schurke eine Robe weggewürfelt habe, bedeutet, dass ich weniger Ansehen erreiche. Dazu folgt natürlich die Ausschliessung einer Raidaufnahme. Das ist aber eine andere Konsequenz als die der Geistfreilassung. Ich werde dennoch in einem Raid mitgenommen und nicht ausgeschlossen...

Was man menschlich untereinander hat, ist eine ganz andere Sache, als wenn die Spielmechanik mir vorschreibt, wie ich zu spielen habe. Die Spielmechanik gibt Richtungen und Grenzen an. Wenn ich beim Encounter gestorben bin, und die Meldung "Geist freilassen" erscheint, sollte zumindest die Information stehen, dass der Titel nicht ergattert werden könnte, sobald man am Friedhof aufersteht. Wenn ein Spieler die Robe weggewürfelt hat, gibt es doch auch im eigentlichen Sinne die Diskussion, warum er denn eine Robe haben muss. 

Spieler würfelt Stoff weg -> Diskussion und das Warum -> Spieler spielt, wie es ihm passt -> Ausschliessung der möglichen, zukünftigen Raids/Instanzen;

Spieler stirbt beim Encounter -> Spieler spielt, wie es ihm passt -> Titel nicht ergattert, weil nicht beim Boss -> Keine Belohnung, trotz Anwesenheit beim Boss;

Die Information, wie man sie aufnimmt, ist eine andere...Nicht jeder Spieler kann wissen, dass der Titel nicht ergattert werden kann, wenn man den Geist freilässt. Ob man exzessiv spielt oder nicht! Die Info fehlt..
Ob Neueinsteiger oder nicht...Das kann jeder selbst für sich beurteilen. 



Kotnik schrieb:


> Lustig finde ich auch, dass sich die Unwissenheit Vieler bis in die Raids zieht. Ich weiß ja nciht, wie andere an das SPiel herangehen, aber ich hab mein Hirn schon weit vor dem letzten Raid-Tier eingeschaltet. Klar, eine ganze Zeit lang ist man ein unwissender Noob, der durch die Welt stolpert und immer wieder fragt "ach ja?!" weil man schlicht und einfach neu ist. Aber wenn man meint, man muss raiden gehen, dann sollte man die SPielmechanik schon langsam mal durchstiegen haben. Vielleicht liegts auch an einer neuen Generation (nicht unbedingt altersmäßig) von SPielern, die sich gar nicht mehr mit dem SPiel beschäftigen wollen, aber ich habe mich ncoh für das Spiel interessiert, hab mir Tipps durchgelesen, Instanzkarten auf Buffed angesehen, um komplizierte Inis zu verstehen. Aber ey lol is ja nurn game. nicht wahr?



Früher gab es keine Tipps. Ich erwarte nicht, dass jeder sich informiert, denn das ist ihm selbst überlassen. Ich denke, Tipps und Tricks sollten im Spiel vorhanden sein, und nicht von irgendwem erzählt werden. Ich möchte bei einem Single-Player-Spiel sicher nicht jedesmal von Freunden mitbekommen, wie etwas funktioniert. Dafür gibt es Anleitungen oder Tutorials...



Kotnik schrieb:


> Und dass di Option weggelassen werden sollte..Naja, prinzipiell klar, er hat teilgenommen, ABER erstens würde das, was du vorschlägst sicher wieder einige Exploit-Nischen offenlassen und außerdem ist so nunmal die Spielmechanik. Ist sie in jeder Gammelinstanz also sollte man es bis ENDE des Contents doch mitekommen haben. Diese ganzen "MAn sollte..."-Vorschläge zielen meist darauf ab, immer mehr Dummheit und Uninformiertheit zu tolerieren und den Spielern noch mehr hinten rein zu blasen, auch wenn sie mutwillig dumm handeln. Warum nciht demnächst den Titel verteilen, auch wenn mand en LK nicht gelegt hat, weil er lag ja FAST und man hats ja mal gesehen und sich soooo bemüht, weil EY LOL, schließlich zahl ich ja 13 EUro im Monat und hab daher das ANRECHT, diesen Titel zu haben, genauso wie jeder andere. Merkt ihr noch was? Was für Trottelfeatures sollen denn noch eingeführt werden? Demnächst rennen echt alle noch ein Bläschenfolie eingepackt durch die gegend mit einem instant-battlerezz-knopf im inventar, weil ey lol, sterben? WTF BLIZZ!



Ich habe in keinster Weise gesagt, man müsse den Titel verschenken. Man könnte es aber besser lösen, denn schliesslich können GMs mehr einsehen, als ein Spieler. Du kannst auch nicht davon ausgehen, dass alle so clever sein müssen wie du. Und du kannst sicher auch nicht davon ausgehen, dass diese Spieler andere Titel spielen müssen. Man kann es ins endlose übertragen, aber dazu habe ich keine Lust. :-)



Kotnik schrieb:


> Und weißt du was? NIemand mag gönnerhafte Klugscheißer...



Ja, ich mag dich auch nicht ;-)


----------



## MasterMarvin (16. November 2010)

Also ich seh das auch so ...er soll liebr auf sich selber wütend sein ....und nix anderes ....man man ,,,,was ne kinderei .....das habe ich schon in meinem ersten raid gelernt und nicht erst beim LK


----------



## Derulu (16. November 2010)

Serodian schrieb:


> ...



Man macht es trotzdem nicht (das Geistfreilassen), da a) doch noch relativ viele Leute vor dem Boss gestanden haben müssen, sonst wäre der nicht später verstorben und b) der Bug seit fast einem Monat bekannt ist und einem daher der logische Menschenverstand sagen müsste (der zugegebenermaßen bei aufregenden Bosskämpfen manchmal nicht so funktioniert wie er sollte, passiert mir auch immer mal wieder, dass ich etwas tue, das nicht logisch ist, im Eifer das Gefechts) eben nicht während eines Kampfes freizulassen, solange noch die Aussicht auf einen Sieg besteht, egal wie langsam das Geisterflugtier auch sein mag. Man verliert gerade mal 5 Minuten bei einem Wipe und diese Zeit sollte einem eine 4 Wochen alte ID wert sein. Auch wenn die ganze Geschichte traurig und schade ist für die Betroffenen. Achja, der Titel wurde ihm nicht "abgesprochen" (dazu müsste man ihm den Titel wegnehmen), was außer bei offensichtlichem und erwiesenem Schummeln niemals passieren wird sondern zu keiner Zeit zugesprochen.


----------



## Kotnik (16. November 2010)

Ich finde diese ganze "Ich spiel wie ich will und jetzt verpiss dich"-Argumentation immer nur recht egoistisch.
Ja klar, wenn jemand das SPiel als Singleplayer-Vergnügen betrachtet, kann er amchen, was er will, es ist mir total bums. was er da tut.
Aber sobald man in Gruppen mit anderen Menschen spielt und seien es 5er Gruppen, kann man einfach nicht mehr nur EGo-Ferkelchen-No1 spielen, sondern muss eben als Gruppe agieren. Wer das nciht kann/will, der ist im falschen Spiel, wie ich meine. Ein MMO lebt von Zusammenarbeit und dafür muss man einfach manches akzeptieren. 

Und es tut mir ja leid, aber wenn bei jedem knopf, den man drücken kann demnächst ein Anfänger-Deppen-Tooltipp steht, dann weiß cih echt nicht mehr. Aktiviert mal die Anfänger-Tooltipps bei den FÄhigkeiten und ihr wisst was ich meine. Selbst als Anfänger käme ich mir da intellektuell unterfordert vor. Es tut mir ja leid, aber muss sich das SPiel denn wirklich auf das unterste geistige Niveau begeben? muss das sein?

Aber wenn, dann bitte auch Tooltipps für etwaige benutzbare Gegenstände. Wenn ich noch EINEN Trottel erlebe,. der in BFD die Schalen entzündet und man dann von vier Wellen wütender Mobs zerfetzt wird, dann muss ich leider ausrasten. VOr allem wenn als Antowrt nur ein "ey lol" kommt oder Äquivalent.

Ja bitte, Blizzard, schreibt an ALLES notizen, Tipps und hinweise, schraubt uns stützräder an und stellt jedem einen GM zur SEite, der beim Laufen hilft, weil WoW-Spieler scheinbar unselbständige Napfköpfe sind, die keine drei Meter weit ohne Tipps kommen.



Edit: Ich nehem zurück, dass man als Geist nicht looten kann. Ich bin baff und erstaunt und wirklcih empört. Warum muss man denn die SPieler immer mehr vor ihrer eigenen Dummheit beschützen? oO


----------



## Serodian (16. November 2010)

Das gefährlichste für einen Menschen, ist er selbst. Warum sollte es im Spiel anders sein?


----------



## bakkax (16. November 2010)

Also zum einen sehe ich kein Problem darin, jemandem den Titel zuzusprechen der während seiner ID den King legt - auch wenn er während des Kampfes den Geist freigelassen hat. 

Aber ebensowenige sehe ich ein Problem darin den Boss einfach eine Woche später nochmal zu machen ... 

Bevor Entwickler dafür abzustellen, die Titelvergabe dementsprechend anzupassen, würde ich aber lieber en paar Bugs gefixt haben


----------



## reappy (16. November 2010)

Irgendwie scheind ja doch Blizz dafür verantwortlich zu sein.

Wären inis zZ nur annähernd so anspruchsvoll wie zu classic Zeiten, dann würden Leute ab und zu Wipen und mit dieser Spielmechanik vertraut werden.
Aber zZ läuft man ja durch alle Hc inis durch ohne einmal zu sterben. Wie soll man da Grundlegende Spielmechaniken wie das Sterben -> Geistfreilassen lernen?
Ich denk mal das es sicher einige gibt welchevor icc noch nie in einer Ini gestorben sind.

Vlt. sollte man da ansetzen und inis soweit pushen das Leute auch das verhalten bei und nach einem wipe lernen?

@bakkax Das problem beim anrechnen liegt darin das ich zb. icc gehen kann und nach dem 10.ten Boss leave. Wenn der raid dannach noch den lk legt habe auch ich eine id bei der der Lk tot ist. Habe ich deshalb ein anrecht auf den Titel?
nichts anderes ist bei leuten die den Geist freilassen, zum Zeitpunkt des Totes des Lk waren sie nicht im Kampf mit ihm. Sie waren genau genommen nicht mal in der gleichen Zone wie der Lk.


----------



## Certas100 (16. November 2010)

sorry aber eigene Dummheit hat doch nichts mit nem bug zu tun xD (klingt hart, aber ist nicht böse gemeint)

aber spätestens mit level 85 Euip werded ihr den LK auf Farmstatus haben. Drück Euch die Daumen dafür!


----------



## Kotnik (16. November 2010)

Erstens finde ich es absolut alarmierend, dass es eingeführt wurde, dass man den Geist freilassen kann und dennoch den Titel/Loot bekommt. Das war unnötig und nur wieder ein ZUgeständnis an Uninformiertheit und Dummheit.

Zweitens finde ich es echt ein wenig lustig, dass man, wenn man sicherlich zumindest von dem Bug erfahren hat, den Geist DENNOCH freilässt, im vollen Bewusstsein, dass man auch als lebender Char bei bob stehen könnte. Wer das in Kauf nimmt, muss ssich nciht beschweren, wenn ihn der Bug fies erwischt. Wenn er natürlich den Bug nicht mitbekommen hat, dann weiß ich auch nciht mehr...Wissen, dass der Greif langsam ist, aber nicht wissen, dass man lebendig dastehen könnte. Das wäre einfach zu dumm.


----------



## Lighthelios (16. November 2010)

Ein Ex-Mitglied meiner Gilde hat beim Argentumverteidiger anstatt Seelenstein annehmen Geist freigelassen. GM und Kundendienst meinten er hätte Pech gehabt und müsse nochmal rein. 

Glaub da kann er noch lange mit denen diskutieren, müssen sie halt nochmal rein und den LK legen.


----------



## bakkax (16. November 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Erstens finde ich es absolut alarmierend, dass es eingeführt wurde, dass man den Geist freilassen kann und dennoch den Titel/Loot bekommt. Das war unnötig und nur wieder ein ZUgeständnis an Uninformiertheit und Dummheit.



Was soll denn daran so schlimm sein ?!

Ob man nun tot am Friedhof steht oder Tot im Staub kriecht ist doch nun vollends egal ... 

Es gibt keinen logischen Grund warum man kein Loot/Titel bekommt, ausser dass es technisch nicht umgesetzt war.


----------



## Vergibmir (16. November 2010)

Yiraja schrieb:


> jo da musste echt anrufen die ingame gms sind fail^^



Ich persönlich hatte noch nie probleme mit GM´s und wenn man bedenkt was die sich den ganzen Tag anhören dürfen würde ich sicher irgendwann auch schlechte Laune bekommen. 
Was manche Leute von sich geben ist eh ziemlich daneben und meistens kommt es von Leuten die privat ihr Maul niht aufbekommen und im Zuge der anonymität ihren Frust an Gamemastern ablassen.

So zum eigentlichen Problem:
1. selber Schuld, wipe ist es wenn der Raidleader sagt es ist ein wipe
2. wäre der Raid weniger egoistisch hätten sie abgebrochen als sie gemerkt haben das Leute ihren Geist freigegeben haben und den Titel nicht bekommen würden.
3. der Bug ist seit längeren bekannt und wer sich 4 Wochen beim LK einwipt ist sicher schon das ein oder andere mal am Friedhof auferstanden und kannte das Risiko was passiert wenn man den Geist freigibt.
alles in allen, selber schuld und bei der nächsten ID halt besser aufpassen :-)


----------



## Zachariaz (16. November 2010)

bakkax schrieb:


> Was soll denn daran so schlimm sein ?!
> 
> Ob man nun tot am Friedhof steht oder Tot im Staub kriecht ist doch nun vollends egal ...
> 
> Es gibt keinen logischen Grund warum man kein Loot/Titel bekommt, ausser dass es technisch nicht umgesetzt war.



Endlich mal jemand mit Verstand!!!! :-)


----------



## Creazy (16. November 2010)

Tja was soll man da sagen. Shit happens.

Nem kumpel von mir is des beim 10ner hero kill vom LK passiert. der hat sich auch fies innen arsch gebissen dabei. Aber da können GMs nix machen. pech gehabt und nochma probieren.


----------



## Oddygon (16. November 2010)

Diese Erfahrung muss halt leider jeder irgentwann mal machen, dass wenn man bei einem Gruppen/Raid-Erfolg den Geist freilässt oder sich in sonstiger Weise in eine andere Zone begibt, das man den Erfolg nicht bekommt.

Passiert den meisten aber nur einmal hehe


----------



## serverdown (16. November 2010)

"Gut, nicht so schlimm, es leben noch vier Leute, das wird ein Wipe" 


mich freut es das er schon alleine wegen diesem Satz den titel net bekommen hat :-)


----------



## Arasouane (16. November 2010)

Samwais123456 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob die meisten, die hier sowas schreiben wie" auch wenn er normal auf den geistergreif gelandet wäre hätte er den Erfolg nicht gehabt, pech gehabt" gelesen habendas der Grund warum er den Geist freigelassen hat daran lag weil er sich dachte:" aahhhhh die greifen sind jaa so lahm ich mach mich schonmal auf den Weg" und genau da ist der Punkt, ich drück auf Geist freilassen weil der greif so lahm ist und wir schnell weiter tryen wollen .....wäre der Greif in Ordnung sprich der BUG wäre nicht vorhanden, wäre es erst gar nicht zu dem Denkprozess gekommen den ich oben beschrieben habe und er wäre womöglich liegen geblieben. Versteht ihr was ich mein? xD Kann ja auch net so schwer sein^^
> 
> Mfg euer sammy



du hast deinen Nickname verdient. Die Leut lesen nur bis zum ersten Beistrich...
Glasklar: Seine Handlung war durch den Bug und durch seine Fehleinschätzung, dass es zum Wipe kommen wird begründet. Kann dich net so ein Ding sein, ihm einefach den Titel zu geben...

Lg


----------



## madmurdock (16. November 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Kinners, nä. Bei den Antworten hier weiß ich mal wieder, wieso mein Wow-Account seit nem Monat auf Eis liegt



Nc.


----------



## Mofeist (16. November 2010)

das der Q.Q thread ohne Diskussionsgundlage immer noch offen ist wundert mich irgendwie


----------



## madmurdock (16. November 2010)

Mofeist schrieb:


> das der Q.Q thread ohne Diskussionsgundlage immer noch offen ist wundert mich irgendwie



Hab schon 2 mal reported (sogar mit mehrzeiliger Erklärung), aber bringt wohl nix. 



Bandit schrieb:


> Ich mache ein Thread auf in dem ich eindeutig erkläre, das ich Mist gebaut habe. Was soll da kommen ?
> 
> "Oooh, du armer, komm ich ruf auch noch beim Kundendienst an. Bestimmt kriegt er den Erfolg dann wenn wir alle anrufen" _*Kopfstreichel*_
> 
> ...



Tja, pocht wohl auf den Frauenmitleidsbonus. -.-


----------



## Hank Smith (16. November 2010)

Barkyo schrieb:


> hab ich scho vor vielen monaten gelernt... niemals vor dem endgültigen wipe den geist frei lassen



Das habe ich schon vor 5 Jahren gelernt. ;-)


----------



## Tai Guy (16. November 2010)

Ohne alles gelesen zu haben, aber ... Jeder halbwegs vernünftige Raider weiß, das man geist nur frei lässt, wenn es auch tatsächlich nen wipe gab. Und den geist freilassen wegen dem langsamen Greifen ist auch kein wirklicher Grund dazu, denn es ist ja nicht so, das man ne Stzunfde fliegt (auch wenn es auf die Nüsse geht).

Der GM hatte Recht, so oder so. Auch wenn er natürlich etwas netter hätte antworten können.


----------



## Manaori (16. November 2010)

Übrigens... einer hatte vorhin angesprochen, dass man sehr wohl Erfolge bekäme, auch, wenn man den Geist freilässt... Und soweit ich weiß - nein. 
Hatte vor einiger Zeit mal Sartharion zu acht, und bei einem der Bosse versehentlich weil in Gedanken abwesend auf Geist freilassen geklickt. Natürlich haben wir Sarth am Ende gelegt, den Erfolg bekam ich aber nicht, weil ich bei dem einen Bosskill nicht dabei war  Also als Geist kriegt man den Erfolg nicht, es sei denn, die haben das auch geändert...
Man kann zwar inzwischen anscheinend wirklcih mitwürfeln, auch, wenn ich davon nix weiß ôo Aber dass einem der Bosskill zugesprochen wird, während man schlichtweg in einer anderen Zone ist, kommt mir doch seltsam vor. Glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Skyliner23 (16. November 2010)

naja okay man kann sagen dumm gelaufen aber die gm's werden auch von tag zu tag unfreundlicher kommt es mir vor. früher konnte man sogar bisschen mit denen quatschen und jetzt? spieler abfertigen und der nächste. 

hab letztes jahr mal den tlpd gekillt aber das mount dann nicht bekommen, gm angeschrieben und nach 3 tagen meldet er sich, und fragt mich erstmal welche addons ich den benutzen würde, ich meinte ich hab silverdragon benutzt um den zu suchen/finden und dann meinte er nur, dass addonbedingte bugs das verschulden von den spielern ist, blizzard ist ja nicht für die funktionsfähigkeit von addons zuständig. was das addon jetzt mit dem bug zu tun hat konnte bzw. wollte er mir nicht erklären und ich weiß es bis heute nicht. 

vor kurzem sind alle meine ehrenpunkte verschwunden die ich am vorherigen tag bekommen hab, gm meinte da auch nur das es zurzeit zu einigen verlusten kommen könnte, aber er mir die punkte nicht wieder herstellen würde weil es ja jetzt nicht so ein aufwand ist knapp 1000 ehre zu bekommen (als pve spieler der die ehre nur für die mounts braucht schon). 

und immer wieder lustig wie hier alle meinen lk wäre freeloot, gibt genug gilden die ihn nichtmal gesehen haben geschweige den schonmal hauen durften, es gibt noch sowas wie feierabendspieler die nicht 3 stunden sondern nur 1 stunde raiden und vllt auch nur einmal die woche. von daher....

wünsche deinem papa aber viel erfolg und das er den titel noch vor cata bekommen möge ^^ 

mfg
Viktor


----------



## Emyr (16. November 2010)

Skyliner23 schrieb:


> naja okay man kann sagen dumm gelaufen aber die gm's werden auch von tag zu tag unfreundlicher kommt es mir vor. früher konnte man sogar bisschen mit denen quatschen und jetzt? spieler abfertigen und der nächste.


Das liegt einfach daran dass heute jeder wegen jedem noch so unnötigen scheiss ein ticket erstellt ... nachts kann man aber durchaus auch mal länger mit einem gm reden


----------



## Xman64 (16. November 2010)

Dein Vater hat hier ganz klar einen Fehler gemacht.
Wenn man während eines Bosskampfes stirbt lässt man niemals den Geist frei !!!!!
Er hätte liegen bleiben sollen.


----------



## Talin78 (16. November 2010)

Emyr schrieb:


> Das liegt einfach daran dass heute jeder wegen jedem noch so unnötigen scheiss ein ticket erstellt ... nachts kann man aber durchaus auch mal länger mit einem gm reden



Dem stimme ich zu. Hab selten nen GM gebraucht, aber vor paar Tagen mal doch wieder ein eher dringendes Anliegen gehabt. Dauerte keine halbe Stunde und hatte nen GM drann. Und so war es bei mir nahezu immer.

1. Problem genau formulieren
2. Prob muss wichtig sein
3. Freundlichkeit


----------



## Vadesh (16. November 2010)

Alle die meinen, dass er nur wegen dem pösen pösen Greif freigelassen hat, um schneller wieder in der Instanz zu sein, sind schlicht und ergreifend keine Weit-Denker.

Klar, er ist vielleicht als erster in der Instanz. Den Boss starten können sie trotzdem erst, wenn der LETZTE auch da ist. Das einzige, was er erreicht hätte wäre, dass er noch länger vor dem Boss warten darf.

Von daher: Selbst Schuld, unausweichlich.


----------



## Peter@buffed (17. November 2010)

Es tut nichts zur sache das er am Friedhof wiederbelebt wurde oder nicht, lediglich zählt ob er sich in der INSTANZ befand oder nicht wo seine Gruppen den Lichkönig bezwungen hat. Ab dem Zeitpunkt wo dein Vater seinen Geist freigelassen hat war er schon nimma im Raid und somit kann der Erfolg nicht gezählt werden. Das nächste mal einfach drinen bleiben und den Geist nicht freilassen.


----------



## Dabow (17. November 2010)

mehr als Fail kann man da leider nicht sagen.
Wenn er den Boss schon so lange versucht, sollte er 
wissen, dass man einfach liegen bleiben sollte.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (17. November 2010)

warum ist dieser thread eigentlich immernoch aktiv und schon 11 seiten lang? unverständlich.. das meißte wurde eh schon 300 mal wiederholt.


----------



## Jesbi (17. November 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> warum ist dieser thread eigentlich immernoch aktiv und schon 11 seiten lang? unverständlich.. das meißte wurde eh schon 300 mal wiederholt.



Das könnte daran liegen, dass das Thema schon auf Seite 2 verschwunden war, aber immer wieder jemand was posten muss obwohl Er/Sie nur den Eröffnungspost gelesen hat.

Aber jetzt ist Mittwoch und die angesprochene ID ist weg, der Vater der TE kann sich den Titel verdient in der neuen ID abholen. 
Verdient hat Er ihn sich ja schon, also noch eben 12 Bosse looten und das Ingamevideo anschauen. 

mfg


----------



## Sonsbecker (17. November 2010)

@ TE - wie du schon schreibst, gibt es noch genügend leute ohne den titel

aber dir sei versichert, auch wenn man ihn schon seit ewigen zeiten hat, es ändert sich nichts an 

- der anzahl der kinder zuhause
- dem monatlichen einkommen
- der wegstrecke zur arbeit

und mal ehrlich, ich kann und konnte noch nie verstehen, wie man neid auf einen erfolg in einem spiel entwickeln kann, dafür interessiert sich am echten leben niemand, und mit neuen titeln ist der KM ungefähr so wichtig wie leeeroy.

deinem vater viel erfolg, wenn ihm dieser titel so wichtig ist, einige gute leute oder bekannte um sich scharen und versuchen bis der arzt kommt.


----------



## Sir Wagi (17. November 2010)

Jezz mal völlig wertfrei:
Wer vorm kompletten Wipe den Geist freilässt, hat eh nich an den Erfolg der Gruppe geglaubt und es somit nich verdient ...


----------



## DuridThymerit (17. November 2010)

<br><br>Es ist wohl hinlänglich bekannt das man währned eines Boss Kampfes nie den Geist freilassen sollte vorallem dann nicht wenn wie in Artahs fall die 10% marke üerschritten ist oder aber kurz davor, ist den auch mit 4 man is der dan ziemlich leicht machbar wenn alle wissen was sie tun. Und Ja mhr gibts dazu nich zu sagen. Das ist pech aber berechtigt nich drin kein titel das ollte nach 5 jahren wow und nach 2 jahren wo es nun die titel gibt eigentlich bekannt sein<br>und Hey er hat ja noch bis Cata zeit den Titel zu holen also wers einmal schaft der schafts auch nochmal.<br><br>


----------



## Teplow (17. November 2010)

Es wäre vllt ein Versuch wert noch mehr tickets zu schreiben um so eine instanz weiter zukommen, denn soweit ich weiß wird nach dem 5 Ticket zum geichen Thema von der selben Person ein Ranghöherer Gm angesprochen. Sprich einer der vllt mehr Ahnung davon hat was sein Arbeitgeber fürn mist produziert. Ansonsten Kundenservice anrufen vllt helfen die dir ja.


----------



## iKazaam (17. November 2010)

Wer lässt auch den Geist frei OMG!! eBay Chars sollten auch nicht ICC gehen. Man weiss seit langem das man wenn man down is den Geist nicht freilässt.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (17. November 2010)

er hätte den titel aber auch nicht bekommen wenn er als geist vor der ini gestanden wäre


----------



## Leviathan666 (17. November 2010)

Teplow schrieb:


> Es wäre vllt ein Versuch wert noch mehr tickets zu schreiben um so eine instanz weiter zukommen, denn soweit ich weiß wird nach dem 5 Ticket zum geichen Thema von der selben Person ein Ranghöherer Gm angesprochen. Sprich einer der vllt mehr Ahnung davon hat was sein Arbeitgeber fürn mist produziert. Ansonsten Kundenservice anrufen vllt helfen die dir ja.



Lawl, NEIN?!
Es ist _kein_ Spielfehler es ist ein _Fehler des Spielers_!
Damals ins HDZ2 hat ein Schurke während des Endbosskampfes seinen Geist freigelassen.
Wir haben den Boss trotzdem gelegt und er musste nochmal rein um die KaraPRE zu vervollständigen.


----------



## theIGamer (17. November 2010)

Lol, wer wiped denn 4 Monate lang am LK im Normalmodus? Solange haben wir nichtmal für den hc- Progress gebraucht...


----------



## benwingert (17. November 2010)

theIGamer schrieb:


> Lol, wer wiped denn 4 Monate lang am LK im Normalmodus? Solange haben wir nichtmal für den hc- Progress gebraucht...



jaa und du bist ja so imba und pro und roxxor...
ich frag mich immer wieder was solche leute antreibt, ist es wirklich das pure bedürfnis nach aufmerksamkeit?
MfG


----------



## blindhai (17. November 2010)

TE: Die Aussage "Die Greifen sind so langsam, deswegen lässt man den Geist frei" kann kein Argument sein. Was nützt es ihm wenn er als erster in der Ini ist? Er könnte rezzen aber selbst das wäre kein Grund. Man kann die Flugzeiten der Greifen auch zur Reflexion nutzen was falsch gelaufen ist.

Das ist auch kein Bug oder dergleichen sondern einfach die eigene Schuld, wenn man die 2 Minuten nicht warten kann.


----------



## theIGamer (17. November 2010)

benwingert schrieb:


> jaa und du bist ja so imba und pro und roxxor...



Das hast du gut erkannt.


----------



## Derulu (19. November 2010)

So, eine offizielle Stellungnahem eines Blizzard Mitarbeiters zu dem Thema "Geist freilassen" und "Erfolg" - Quelle, der Bluepost ist vom 19.11.2010 16:52 Uhr, alöso mehr als aktuell



_Hallo zusammen,

ich habe fogelnes Problem ich habe gestern mit dem Char "Therocko" Sindragosa im 10er gelegt.Es waren fast alle tot zum schluss und ich war fast der letzte der noch gegen ihn gekäft haben bei der hektik und dem klicken auf dem Bildschirm wollte grade noch umschenken von ein Eisblock zu Sindra bin ich gestorben und hab dann zufällig halt auf Geist freilassen geklickt danach hat sindragosa das Zeitliche gesegnet ......ich hab den Kill nicht angerechnet bekommen sowie auch nicht den Erfolg bekommen.

Ingame hat mir ein Gamemaster gesagt das dass so gewollt ist das man dann kein ACm bekommt, konnte mir aber auch nicht sagen warum man Kein ACM dafür bekommt!

Ich möchte gern den Erflog nachträglich bekommen, bzw möchte mind. eine Stellungnahme warum man das ACM nicht bekommt wenn zufällig auf Geist Freilassen klickt!


dank und euch noch ein Schönes Wochenende zusammen._

_Hallo Therocko!

Auch wenn ich deinen Frust gut verstehen kann, so hat dir mein Kollege im Spiel bereits die richtige Antwort gegeben. Sobald du den Geist frei lässt, wird der Erfolg nicht mehr für dich gewertet. Bedauerlicherweise können wir in solchen Fällen nicht behilflich sein. Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass beim nächsten Mal alles klappt.

Gruß, Tesandrie

_Es ist also sehr wohl so gedacht, dass man, wenn man den Geist bei einem Bosskampf freilässt, den Erfolg für diesen Boss NICHT bekommt


----------



## Super PePe (19. November 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Es ist also sehr wohl so gedacht, dass man, wenn man den Geist bei einem Bosskampf freilässt, den Erfolg für diesen Boss NICHT bekommt



Das war schon immer so selbst anno 1.0. Geist freigelassen kein Loot + keine EP + Ruf. Ergo auch auf neumodisch kein Erfolg. 
Aber schön das du nochmal den Ungläubigen hier ein bluepost rausgesucht hast.


----------



## Derulu (19. November 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Das war schon immer so selbst anno 1.0. Geist freigelassen kein Loot + keine EP + Ruf. Ergo auch auf neumodisch kein Erfolg.
> Aber schön das du nochmal den Ungläubigen hier ein bluepost rausgesucht hast.




Zum Satz 1: Ich weiß
Zum Satz 2: Hab ich doch gerne gemacht


----------



## Super PePe (21. November 2010)

Mir ist gestern bei Algalon etwas ähnliches passiert. Nachdem der Kampf vorbei war lies ich mein Geist in seinem Monolog frei. Allerdings bekam ich die Punkt wie auch den Loot gutgeschrieben nur der Erfolg blieb aus. Nach einem Ticket wurde mir der Kill nachträglich gutgeschrieben.
Wohlgemerkt hier war der Kampf schon vorbei.


----------

